# Cotação do Petróleo bate recordes



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

*Petróleo acentua ganhos e supera a fasquia dos 102 dólares em Nova Iorque*
O petróleo atingiu novos máximos históricos, no início da sessão de hoje, e superou já a fasquia dos 102 dólares por barril no mercado norte-americano, impulsionado pela perspectiva de manutenção das quotas de produção da OPEP e pela queda do dólar para o valor mais baixo de sempre face à moeda europeia.

O petróleo atingiu novos máximos históricos, no início da sessão de hoje, e superou já a fasquia dos 102 dólares por barril no mercado norte-americano, impulsionado pela perspectiva de manutenção das quotas de produção da OPEP e pela queda do dólar para o valor mais baixo de sempre face à moeda europeia.

Em Nova Iorque, o West Texas Intermediate (WTI) [Cot], seguia a valorizar 1,04% para 101,93 dólares, depois de ter atingido uma nova marca recorde de 102,08 dólares. No mercado londrino, que serve de referência para as importações nacionais, ganhava 0,63%, depois de ter tocado no recorde de 100,53 dólares.

A contribuir para a escalada dos preços da matéria-prima está a queda do dólar para o valor mais baixo de sempre, no câmbio contra o euro. A divisa europeia seguia em alta de 0,69%, tendo chegado a negociar em nível recorde ao ser transaccionada nos 1,5088 dólares.

Esta desvalorização do dólar face à moeda da Zona Euro está a levar os investidores a retirarem aplicações dos mercados de capitais, que atravessam um período conturbado, e a investir nas matérias-primas, nomeadamente, o petróleo, aproveitando a diferença cambial.

Além da queda do dólar, a impulsionar os preços está também a perspectiva da Organização dos Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) não vir a aumentar as quotas de produção, apesar dos preços recorde.

Fonte: Jornal de Negócios 
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/default.asp?Session=&CpContentId=312224


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 11:17)

Isto vai acabar como em 1929 o problema é que quando o Estados Unidos se constipam o mundo inteiro fica tambem doente....pão e água é bom acaba-se logo com os obesos...o que nos vale é que o frio não tem sido MUITO persistente porque quando isso acontecer o petroleo chega aos 200 dolares ou nessa altura já nem o á andamos á luz das velas.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

Eu ainda sou do tempo em que o barril de petroleo custava cerca de 30 dólares, ou por aí...

Agora... já passa dos 100... quero ver onde isto chega...

Ora aqui vai, o actual valor Euro-Dólar... o *Euro* tem valorizado nos ultimos dias...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 13:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu ainda sou do tempo em que o barril de petroleo custava cerca de 50 dólares, ou por aí...
> 
> Agora... já passa dos 100... quero ver onde isto chega...
> 
> Ora aqui vai, o actual valor Euro-Dólar... o *Euro* tem valorizado nos ultimos dias...



 Ia agora mesmo falar disso Gil!
Antecipaste-te!

*Euro bate novo recorde face ao dólar*

*Frankfurt, Alemanha, 27 Fev (Lusa) - O euro bateu hoje um novo recorde nas primeiras horas de negociação do mercado de câmbios de Frankfurt depois de ter ultrapassado terça-feira a fasquia dos 1,50 dólares.*


Às 07:40 (hora de Lisboa), a divisa europeia valia 1,5045 dólares, acima dos 1,4884 de terça-feira à tarde.

Em Londres o euro atingiu às 07:30 o valor de 1,5055 dólares, depois de na terça-feira ter passado a barra simbólica dos 1,50 dólares e ter subido de tarde até 1,5047 dólares.

As razões da subida da cotação do euro FACE ao dólar prendem-se com os bons resultados económicos na Europa e a debilidade da economia norte-americana.

A inesperada subida da confiança empresarial na Alemanha este mês reforçou também a apreciação da moeda europeia.

O recorde histórico do euro face à nota verde situa-se em 1,5058 dólares.

O Banco Central Europeu (BCE) fixou terça-feira o câmbio oficial do euro em 1,4874 dólares.

CM

Lusa/Fim


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 13:35)

Bem, é a nossa sorte. Se o euro se lembra de descer face ao dolar então aí sim, a Europa, e em especial o nosso país plantado à beira mar, mergulha numa crise económica sem precedentes!


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2008 às 14:36)

calma meus senhores,
não entremos já em desespero.
o Brent já está outra vez abaixo dos 100 $

isto tem muita expeculação 
se nos EUA a economia adoecer, arrastará as restantes e arrastará o preço do barril para valores mais normais.

de qualquer forma, em crise andamos nós à 6 anos, por isso estamos mais bem preparados que os outros países


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2008 às 15:58)

Ainda se lembram das subidas de combustível que eram tão raras que quando havia uma ia o pessoal logo a correr para as bombas encher o depósito?


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:28)

A cotação actual, já está acima dos $100
Cotação de hoje:






Cotação dos últimos anos, como podem ver não tem muitos anos que o barril andava pela casa dos $20






Cotação do Euro nos últimos anos:


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

Minho disse:


> Ainda se lembram das subidas de combustível que eram tão raras que quando havia uma ia o pessoal logo a correr para as bombas encher o depósito?



Uma vez no ano que ocorria a subida, e de apenas alguns escudos...
Hoje é sempre a subir, e a liberalização dos combustíveis não trouxe assim tantos benefícios para o consumidor, como muito se apregoava na altura.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2008 às 17:36)

ppereira disse:


> calma meus senhores,
> não entremos já em desespero.
> o Brent já está outra vez abaixo dos 100 $
> 
> ...



Neste momento não é "se adoecer", porque parece que já tem sintomas e preocupantes, em 5 anos desvalorizou face ao Euro cerca de 0,50€ é muito...

2003: US$100 = 100€
2008: US$150 = 100€

Sem falar nas despesas militares, entre as várias intervenções internacionais que deram, no que todos nós sabemos...


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 18:08)

Rog disse:


> Uma vez no ano que ocorria a subida, e de apenas alguns escudos...
> Hoje é sempre a subir, e a liberalização dos combustíveis não trouxe assim tantos benefícios para o consumidor, como muito se apregoava na altura.



Fala-se muito das gasolineiras, dos produtores de petróleo, do Bush ou do Chavez, mas quem mais ganha com a alta do petróleo são os Estados, principalmente os europeus, onde os  impostos sobre os combustíveis variam entre os 60 e 70% como em Portugal, podendo mesmo chegar aos 80% nalguns países nórdicos. São uma excelente forma de arrecadar dinheiro dos contribuintes culpando a conjuntura, os americanos, os árabes ou outros quaisquer. Se estes Estados se podem dar ao luxo de por cada € de gasolina 0,70€ serem impostos é porque os preços actuais não são preocupantes do ponto de vista macroeconómico, se fossem não teriam outra alternativa se não a de baixarem os impostos para amortecer o aumento do petróleo.

O preço do petróleo esteve durante algumas décadas artificialmente baixo para o recurso finito que é  e isso prejudicou muito o aparecimento de outras energias alternativas. Só muito recentemente (há poucos meses) é que foi ultrapassado o máximo que foi alcançado nos anos oitenta se não estou em erro, isto calculando os preços ajustados à inflação. E fazendo as contas em Euros se calhar ainda não ultrapassámos os máximos dessa altura (contando com a inflação).

Na minha opinião o petróleo caro na casa dos 100-150USD tem muitas vantagens, preços mais altos forçam um aumento da eficiência energêtica e da poupança e viabilizam outras formas de energia.  Fomenta o uso de transportes públicos, transporte de mercadoria por ferrovia e diminui por exemplo  também as idas ao café de automóvel apesar deste distar apenas uns 50 metros.

Todos os dias vejo muita energia a ser mal gasta. Enquanto isso suceder quer dizer que a energia/combustiveis ainda são muito baratos.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 18:22)

Vince disse:


> Na minha opinião o petróleo caro na casa dos 100-150USD tem muitas vantagens, preços mais altos forçam um aumento da eficiência energêtica e da poupança e viabilizam outras formas de energia. Fomenta o uso de transportes públicos, transporte de mercadoria por ferrovia e diminui por exemplo  também as idas ao café de automóvel apesar deste distar apenas uns 50 metros.
> 
> Todos os dias vejo muita energia a ser mal gasta. Enquanto isso suceder quer dizer que a energia/combustiveis ainda são muito baratos.



Apesar de compreender a dor que é chegar a uma bomba de gasolina, gastar 50€ e não conseguir encher o depósito, estou totalmente de acordo contigo Vince.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Fev 2008 às 18:30)

Partilho a mm dor do vince, e a opiniao do andré -.-,mas tambem acho um abuso demora meses pra descer ate aos 1,35  e em 2 dias passa pra 1,41 ...


----------



## psm (27 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

boa tarde.
concordo com o que o vince escreveu.
só queria lembrar o forum para lembrar de quando é que esta crise começou?
é para lembrar de uns inspectores de armas que foram a um determinado pais que por azar tinha petroleo e que havia paises a explorar esse mesmo(alemanha,frança,china,russia) é muito estranho
á e outra coisa.tanta especulação.


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

Na minha modesta opinião, isto é "trabalho" de especuladores;
Há sempre uma justificação paras as subidas, ou uma plataforma do Mar do Norte que se incendiou, ou a procura dos Chineses e Indianos ou....
Mas quanto a descer, aí é outra estória, mesmo quando se descobre
grandes jazidas, como aquela recente no Brasil.


----------



## Rog (28 Fev 2008 às 21:34)

Supera os 102 dólares em Londres
*Petróleo acentua ganhos e renova máximos históricos*
Os preços do petróleo acentuaram os ganhos registados ao longo do dia e renovaram os máximos históricos em Londres e em Nova Iorque. A impulsionar a matéria-prima está a subida do euro contra o dólar, que também atingiu um novo recorde contra a divisa norte-americana na sessão de hoje.

Os preços do petróleo acentuaram os ganhos registados ao longo do dia e renovaram os máximos históricos em Londres e em Nova Iorque. A impulsionar a matéria-prima está a subida do euro contra o dólar, que também atingiu um novo recorde contra a divisa norte-americana na sessão de hoje.

O West Texas Intermediate (WTI) [Cot], negociado em Nova Iorque, subia 2,59% para os 102,22 dólares, depois de já ter tocado no máximo de 102,35 dólares por barril. Em Londres, o "brent" [Cot] subia 2,55% para os 100,78 dólares depois de ter subido para um máximo de 101,05 dólares.

A desvalorização do dólar face à moeda da Zona Euro está a levar os investidores a retirarem aplicações dos mercados de capitais, que atravessam um período conturbado, e a investir nas matérias-primas, nomeadamente, o petróleo, aproveitando a diferença cambial.

O euro [Cot] subia para os 1,5219 dólares, depois de ter atingido um recorde histórico de 1,5229 dólares. A subida da moeda única europeia está relacionada com a especulação de que a Reserva Federal (Fed) dos EUA vai descer mais a taxa de juro no país, enquanto o Banco Central Europeu (BCE) deverá manter o preço do dinheiro inalterado por mais tempo.

Esta manhã os preços do petróleo, que iniciaram a sessão em queda, inverteram a tendência depois de ter sido reportado um ataque na Nigéria que poderá ter levado a cortes de produção no maior produtor africano, segundo a Bloomberg.

Records do petróleo por barril 28-02-2008: 
Nova Iorque - 102,35 dólares 
Londres - 101,05 dálares


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

*Petróleo quase nos 106 dólares o barril*

O petróleo continuou hoje a sua escalada, terminando o dia acima dos 105 dólares o barril, após ter roçado ps 106 dólares e ter alcançado um novo recorde.

Na Nova Iorque Mercantile Exchange (Nymex), o barril de "light sweet crude" para entrega em Abril terminou a sessão com uma subida de 95 cêntimos de dólar para os 105,47 dólares, um novo recorde de encerramento que apaga o da véspera (104,52 dólares).

Durante as trocas electrónicas que precederam a sessão, o petróleo recebeu um novo impulso e escalou até aos 105,97 dólares o barril, um novo recorde absoluto. 

Em Londres, o petróleo Brent seguiu a mesma tendência, atingindo o preço nunca visto de 102,95 dólares o barril. 

Teve igualmente lugar um recorde de encerramento de 102,61 dólares, depois de, ao longo da sessão, se ter registado uma subida de 95 cêntimos de dólar.

Na quarta-feira, o preço do "ouro negro" já tinha dado um salto inesperado de cinco dólares, em resultado de dois factores: a posição da Organização dos Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) sobre a sua quota de produção e a descida, na semana passada, das reservas americanas de produto bruto para 3,1 milhões de barris.

Durante a noite de quarta-feira, uma pequena explosão na Times Square de Nova Iorque ajudou a criar nervosismo, segundo o analista John Kilduff, da MF Global, para quem a escalada do preço do petróleo deverá prosseguir.

Há ainda a ter em conta que o dólar enfrenta a mais forte desvalorização de sempre face ao euro e que a crise diplomática entre a Colômbia, o Equador e a Venezuela está a gerar apreensões nos operadores. 

"Os investidores parecem acreditar que o petróleo é um `activo` alternativo, capaz de proteger as suas carteiras contra um mercado bolsista instável, contra a perda de poder de compra e o recuo económico mundial", explicou Bart Melek, analista da BMO Capital Markets. 

In: Rtp

Quando é que isto acaba ??  isto se continua assim para o próximo Inverno temos de dormir com 50 cobertores e andar á luz das velas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2008 às 17:41)

*1,5455 dólares
Euro bate novo recorde*

Mais um recorde do Euro em relação ao dólar, agora uma pergunta inquietante, se o Euro bate sucessivos recordes e o petróleo atinge novos recordes, mas há uma nuance que é a seguinte, a Europa não deveria ter preços mais baixos nos combustíveis já que um barril de petróleo anda à volta de 65 a 67 euros, o petróleo valoriza-se o euro também se valoriza, mas o que todos vemos cada vez que vamos abastecer o carro é quando o petróleo sobe as gasolineiras aplicam o aumento passado 2 a 3 dias ou até menos quando o petróleo desce essa descida é muito menos acentuada. Ainda vou ver a gasolina 95 sem chumbo a 1,50 € e só falta uns 9 cêntimos o que não é nada para subirem agora descerem está quieto, o governo é o que se vê neste momento em Portugal só faz trapalhadas e mais trapalhadas, e são muitos os exemplos, não vou enumerar os exemplos que todos nós sabemos.

Agora imaginem que era ao contrário o dolar a valer 1.5455 em relação ao euro e o petróleo nos 103 doláres, um litro de gasolina seria 1,70 - 1.80 € nesta altura e isso Portugal não suportaria nem nenhum país europeu, e a diferença entre Portugal e Espanha é de cerca de 30 cêntimos por litro, porque será que o nosso governo é ladrão, moro a 50 kms da fronteira não me dá muito resultado ir por em Espanha, mas já fui algumas vezes e poupasse uns bons euritos, já em relação ao gás butano a situação é a mesma. Se eu morasse em Vila Real de Santo António não punha combustível em Portugal ia à Espanha.


----------



## psm (7 Mar 2008 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *1,5455 dólares
> Euro bate novo recorde*
> 
> Mais um recorde do Euro em relação ao dólar, agora uma pergunta inquietante, se o Euro bate sucessivos recordes e o petróleo atinge novos recordes, mas há uma nuance que é a seguinte, a Europa não deveria ter preços mais baixos nos combustíveis já que um barril de petróleo anda à volta de 65 a 67 euros, o petróleo valoriza-se o euro também se valoriza, mas o que todos vemos cada vez que vamos abastecer o carro é quando o petróleo sobe as gasolineiras aplicam o aumento passado 2 a 3 dias ou até menos quando o petróleo desce essa descida é muito menos acentuada. Ainda vou ver a gasolina 95 sem chumbo a 1,50 € e só falta uns 9 cêntimos o que não é nada para subirem agora descerem está quieto, o governo é o que se vê neste momento em Portugal só faz trapalhadas e mais trapalhadas, e são muitos os exemplos, não vou enumerar os exemplos que todos nós sabemos.
> ...







responder á parte final.

chama-se IVA e o imposto dos combustiveis tudo somado é= redução do defice.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 20:38)

*Petróleo e euro atingem novos máximos históricos*

O petróleo atingiu esta quinta-feira novos valores sem precedentes nos mercados internacionais, atingindo a fasquia dos 111 dólares em Nova Iorque e ultrapassando os 107 dólares em Londres. Os preços estão a ser fortemente pressionados pela desvalorização do dólar.

Os preços do ouro negro seguem de recorde em recorde desde o início da semana, num trajecto inverso àquele que é trilhado pela moeda norte-americana, em crescente desvalorização face ao euro. 

Depois de ter pulverizado, nos últimos dias, sucessivos máximos históricos (107, 108, 109 e 110 dólares), o barril de light sweet crude para entrega em Abril ascendeu esta quinta-feira, no Nymex (New York Mercantile Exchange), aos 111 dólares. Em Londres, o barril de Brent do Mar do Norte fixou novo recorde nos 107,88 dólares. 

Às 17h00, o barril de Brent fixava-se nos 106,79 dólares, em alta de 52 cêntimos face ao valor registado no encerramento da sessão de quinta-feira. 

No encerramento do Nymex, o barril de crude valia 110,33 dólares. 

*Bolsas europeias em queda *

O dia fica também marcado pela forte instabilidade nos mercados de acções, com destaque para a Europa. As desvalorizações dos principais índices europeus oscilaram entre os 0,44 por cento do mercado madrileno e os 1,73 por cento em Milão. 

O índice de referência Euronext 100 perdeu 1,38 por cento, para os 825,94 pontos, enquanto o DJ Stoxx 50 desvalorizou 1,33 por cento para os 3.056 pontos. 

A bolsa portuguesa não logrou furtar-se à tendência e liderou as perdas na Europa, com uma queda de 2,22 por cento. Apenas um dos 20 títulos que compõem o PSI 20 escapou às desvalorizações. Desde o início do ano, o índice de referência da Euronext Lisboa já se desvalorizou 21 por cento. 

O sentimento negativo nas praças europeias fica sobretudo a dever-se aos receios de um agravamento da crise no mercado de crédito. 

Esta quinta-feira os mercados reagiram negativamente à provável liquidação do fundo do grupo norte-americano Carlyle. No que constitui mais um reflexo da crise ocasionada pelo colapso do crédito hipotecário de alto risco nos Estados Unidos, fracassaram as negociações entre o fundo ligado ao Carlyle Group e os respectivos credores. 

*Euro atinge novo máximo histórico *

Ao longo da sessão desta quinta-feira, a moeda única europeia oscilou entre um mínimo de 1,5513 dólares e um máximo de 1,5625 dólares, novo valor histórico. 

Às 17h30, o euro valia 1,5572 dólares. 

A desvalorização da divisa norte-americana foi também acentuada pelo dossier Carlyle. 

*EUA implementam reforma da regulamentação do sector financeiro *

O secretário norte-americano do Tesouro apresentou esta quinta-feira um conjunto alargado de medidas com vista à reforma da regulamentação do sector financeiro. O objectivo, assinalou Henry Paulson, é “evitar que erros do passado se reproduzam” e encaminhem os Estados Unidos para um novo quadro de crise. 

A reforma a empreender pela Administração norte-americana passa pelo reforço da supervisão de bancos e corretores de crédito hipotecário. Os corretores ficarão sujeitos a “critérios rigorosos de aceitação a nível nacional”. 

As medidas recaem, também, sobre as agências de notação, às quais são assacadas responsabilidades pelo agravamento da crise no mercado do subprime (crédito hipotecário de alto risco). 

*Ouro continua a bater recordes *

Em Nova Iorque, o preço do ouro para entrega em Abril esteve em progressão pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, atingindo o valor histórico dos mil dólares a onça, mercê da escalada dos preços do petróleo e da desvalorização contínua da moeda norte-americana. 

Ao início da tarde, o ouro começava a corrigir em baixa para os 995,90 dólares. 

A contribuir para esta valorização estão também os problemas que envolvem o mercado de crédito, situação que está a levar a um aumento da procura de metais preciosos.

------------

1929  nos dias de hoje as coisas já estão mais controladas mas mesmo assim não sei que desfalque.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:28)

*Petróleo atinge novo máximo histórico acima dos 118 dólares*
Os preços do petróleo continuam a registar valorizações sucessivas e atingiram novos máximos históricos pela sexta sessão consecutiva. A suportar os ganhos da matéria-prima estavam os receios de que uma disputa laboral no Reino Unido e o corte de produção na Nigéria possa afectar a quantidade de petróleo disponível.

Os preços do petróleo continuam a registar valorizações sucessivas e atingiram novos máximos históricos pela sexta sessão consecutiva. A suportar os ganhos da matéria-prima estavam os receios de que uma disputa laboral no Reino Unido e o corte de produção na Nigéria possa afectar a quantidade de petróleo disponível. 

O West Texas Intermediate (WTI) [Cot], negociado em Nova Iorque, ganhava 0,36% para os 117,90 dólares, depois já ter tocado no valor mais elevado de sempre nos 118,05 dólares. Já o "brent" do Mar do Norte [Cot], transaccionado em Londres, subia 0,31% para os 114,79 dólares, após ter tocado nos 115,03 dólares, um novo máximo histórico.

A união de trabalhadores de uma refinaria escocesa que recebe navios de crude do Mar do Norte planeia uma greve. Já ontem a suportar a valorização do petróleo esteve o anúncio da Royal Dutch Shell de que o ataque da semana passada na Nigéria à maior produtora de petróleo africana, forçou a suspensão de 169 mil barris diários de produção, bem como as afirmações de Abdalla el-Badri, o secretário-geral da OPEP, de que não existe falta de petróleo no mercado. O responsável culpou a queda do dólar e a especulação pelos altos preços da matéria-prima. 

O relatório de reservas petrolíferas nos EUA, que será amanhã divulgado, poderá travar a escalada dos preços do petróleo. Os analistas consultados pela agência Bloomberg estimam que os inventários de crude tenham avançado em 1,6 milhões de barris, na semana terminada a 18 de Abril. Os mesmos responsáveis prevêem que os "stocks" de gasolina tenham descido em 2,5 milhões de barris, enquanto acreditam que os destilados se tenham mantido estáveis. 

Fonte: Jornal de Negócios


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

*Petróleo acima dos 119 dólares*

O preço do petróleo atingiu novos recordes em Londres e Nova Iorque, devido à violência na Nigéria, que ontem interrompeu a produção de 169 mil barris da Royal Dutch Shell, e à ameaça de greve numa refinaria escocesa. Em Nova Iorque, o barril de petróleo ultrapassou, pela primeira vez, os 119 dólares e em Londres superou os 116 dólares.

O preço do petróleo atingiu novos recordes em Londres e Nova Iorque, devido à violência na Nigéria, que ontem interrompeu a produção de 169 mil barris da Royal Dutch Shell, e à ameaça de greve numa refinaria escocesa. Em Nova Iorque, o barril de petróleo ultrapassou, pela primeira vez, os 119 dólares e em Londres superou os 116 dólares. 

No mercado norte-americano, o West Texas Intermediate [Cot] renovou o máximo histórico nos 119,74 dólares e em Londres tocou, pela primeira vez os 116,23 dólares. 

O preço da matéria-prima reagiu em alta ao ataque a uma refinaria da Royal Dutch Shell na Nigéria que interrompeu a produção de 169 mil barris de petróleo. Na Escócia, uma greve ameaça encerrar a refinaria da Ineos Group Holdings, que produz diariamente 200 mil barris.

"As quantidades de crude [não produzidas devido à greve e à violência na Nigéria] não são muito elevadas mas o mercado está muito sensível", comenta Andrey Kryuchenkov da Sucden. 

Fonte: http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/default.asp?Session=&CpContentId=315874


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

Numa altura em que o barril de petróleo aproxima-se dos 120 doláres e todos os dias se batem recordes sucessivos, isto está a ficar giro.

No meu fim-de-semana em Espanha, vamos comparar valores, dado que existe liberalização dos combustíveis nos dois países, só que a carga fiscal em Portugal é mais elevada do que a carga fiscal em Espanha.

Valores de comparação:

Gasóleo:

BP (Portugal): 1.299 €
Galp (Portugal): 1.299 €

BP (Espanha): 1.081 € (Ayamonte) - 1.104€ (Lépe) - 1.147 € (Granada)

Galp (Espanha): 1.084 € (Ayamonte)

Gasolina 95:

BP (Portugal): 1.425 €
Galp (Portugal): 1.429 € 

BP (Espanha): 1.084 € (Ayamonte) - 1.121 € (Lépe) - 1.194 € (Granada)

Galp (Espanha): 1.087 € (Ayamonte) - 1.141 € (Lépe)

Em Resumo: A diferença é de mais ou menos 22 cêntimos para o gasóleo e de mais ou menos 34 cêntimos para a gasolina 95.

Em Espanha, a gasolina e o gasóleo são mais baratos mesmo junto à fronteira, à medida que se vai mais para o interior de Espanha o preço varia. Em Ayamonte o tempo médio para abastecer-se o carro na bomba da BP a mais barata é de cerca de 1h30m a 2 horas, antes de vir para Portugal tive 2 horas para abastecer o carro em Ayamonte, é só portugueses.

A diferença já compensa e quem sabe se agora não começo a ir a Ayamonte abastecer o carro de combustível, sempre se poupa 20 euros em cada depósito.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2008 às 16:16)

*Combustíveis aumentam 14 vezes desde o início do ano. Um escândalo! *

Pura e simplesmente não se entende o aumento dos combustíveis, já que o preço do petróleo bruto em euros tem-se mantido sem grandes alterações nos últimos 12 meses. Trata-se, pois, de pura especulação das petrolíferas em Portugal, já que o seu custo no mercado internacional não se tem alterado tão substancialmente, quando são feitas as contas em euros (o que está a acontecer é uma desvalorização do dólar e não nenhuma forte subida do preço do petróleo no mercado internacional).
Ao governo até é óptimo, uma vez que serve para aumentar as suas receitas. Infelizmente o povo é que é completamente enganado com esta autêntica farsa.

Os preços dos combustíveis aumentaram 3 cêntimos, o gasóleo, e 2,1 cêntimos, a gasolina sem chumbo 95, segundo números divulgados pela Associação Nacional dos Revendedores de Combustíveis que considera a subida "escandalosa".
"É absolutamente escandaloso. Esta é a décima sétima alteração desde o início do ano, com apenas três no sentido da baixa e as restantes a representarem aumentos", explicou o presidente da ANAREC, Augusto Cymbron, em declarações à Lusa. Segundo os dados a que tivemos acesso, o preço do gasóleo passará dos actuais 1,299 euros para os 1,329 euros e a gasolina sem chumbo 95 passa dos 1,430 euros, para os 1,451 euros.
"É uma especulação pura, porque mesmo que o barril de petróleo suba em dólares, os euros mantém-se os mesmos. Não há justificação nenhuma", referiu o responsável, desafiando as refinarias a mostrar as facturas do que paga por cada barril que compram. "Só assim é que as pessoas verão de facto o que se está a fazer", concluiu Augusto Cymbron, dizendo ainda que o Governo fecha os olhos a estas subidas porque representam mais receita, através do IVA, para os seus cofres.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mai 2008 às 17:11)

Gerofil disse:


> *Combustíveis aumentam 14 vezes desde o início do ano. Um escândalo! *
> 
> Pura e simplesmente não se entende o aumento dos combustíveis, já que o preço do petróleo bruto em euros tem-se mantido sem grandes alterações nos últimos 12 meses. Trata-se, pois, de pura especulação das petrolíferas em Portugal, já que o seu custo no mercado internacional não se tem alterado tão substancialmente, quando são feitas as contas em euros (o que está a acontecer é uma desvalorização do dólar e não nenhuma forte subida do preço do petróleo no mercado internacional).
> Ao governo até é óptimo, uma vez que serve para aumentar as suas receitas. Infelizmente o povo é que é completamente enganado com esta autêntica farsa.
> ...



Para mim o problema não é o preço do petróleo, o problema é a refinação cuja capacidade está há muito esgotada para a imensa procura. Já não estamos em 1990. Os compradores mudaram. E que compradores. Para mais conhecem alguma refinaria de grande capacidade actualmente em projecto ou construção? É provavel que as petrolíferas estejam a encher os bolsos de dinheiro para depois poderem arrancar com projectos de refinarias... A situação não se deve manter por muito mais tempo, a procura é gigantesca e vai continuar a aumentar e a capacidade de refinação terá também de acompanhar a procura.

http://www.opec.org/library/Annual Statistical Bulletin/interactive/FileZ/worldmapz.htm

http://www.opec.org/home/PowerPoint/Taxation/taxation.htm

Impressionante, impressionante é a china e a índia já hoje açambarcarem >70% da produção do golfo pérsico...


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2008 às 18:05)

Julgo que não é bem especulação das petrolíferas mas especulação nos mercados devido aos investimentos massivos em commodities. Com a crise do suprime e mercados imobiliários, instabilidade nas bolsas e a desvalorização do dólar há fortunas colossais que procuram deseperadamente investir dinheiro em commodities como o petróleo, produtos agrícolas, ouro, etc. Na alimentação está a passar-se o mesmo e à primeira vista falou-se que era por causa dos biocombustiveis mas não é apenas isso, é sobretudo estas fortunas que estão a refugiarem-se agora em produtos agrícolas. E claro com a procura a subir os preços sobem e começam a fazer muita mossa. 

Vamos lá a ver se isto acalma em breve pois todas as bolhas especulativas tendem a arrebentar nalgum momento. Os especuladores retiram-se e a multidão de investidores que os seguiu fica com a mão cheia de produtos a preço inflacionados que não consegue despachar ao preço que comprou dando origem depois a uma queda dos preços.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mai 2008 às 17:48)

*Energia: Autoridade da Concorrência vai analisar preço dos combustíveis*

Lisboa, 30 Abr (Lusa)  
*A Autoridade da Concorrência (AdC) anunciou hoje que, a pedido do Governo, vai analisar, com urgência, a formação do preço de combustíveis em Portugal.*

Em comunicado, a AdC "informa que irá corresponder, com urgência, à solicitação que lhe foi dirigida, sem prejuízo de continuar a monitorizar o mercado dos combustíveis líquidos, que tem vindo a efectuar nos últimos anos, e de modo a poder responder com clareza às interrogações que se têm levantado sobre o assunto".

O Ministério da Economia e da Inovação anunciou hoje que pediu à Autoridade da Concorrência para que analise, com urgência, a formação do preço de combustíveis em Portugal, de forma a garantir que este reflicta os custos de produção.

Em comunicado, o ministério adianta que Manuel Pinho enviou uma carta à AdC a solicitar a intervenção do regulador, no âmbito das suas competências, para que "proceda urgentemente à análise da formação do preço dos combustíveis, de forma a garantir que esse preço traduza adequadamente os custos da produção".

Na carta, o ministro da Economia manifestou "a sua preocupação relativamente a notícias, surgidas hoje na comunicação social, denunciando um novo aumento no preço do combustível no mercado a retalho".

ER/ALU.

Lusa/Fim


----------



## psm (2 Mai 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Energia: Autoridade da Concorrência vai analisar preço dos combustíveis*



rbsmr disse:


> Lisboa, 30 Abr (Lusa)
> *A Autoridade da Concorrência (AdC) anunciou hoje que, a pedido do Governo, vai analisar, com urgência, a formação do preço de combustíveis em Portugal.*
> 
> Em comunicado, a AdC "informa que irá corresponder, com urgência, à solicitação que lhe foi dirigida, sem prejuízo de continuar a monitorizar o mercado dos combustíveis líquidos, que tem vindo a efectuar nos últimos anos, e de modo a poder responder com clareza às interrogações que se têm levantado sobre o assunto".
> ...








Desculpem-me de escrever esta opinião relativo ao comunicado da lusa.

Hipocrasia levantada ao infinito!


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mai 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Energia: Autoridade da Concorrência vai analisar preço dos combustíveis*



psm disse:


> Desculpem-me de escrever esta opinião relativo ao comunicado da lusa.
> Hipocrasia levantada ao infinito!



Concordo com esta opinião: à muito tempo que a situação dos preços "cheira mal". Para aumentar esta hipocrisia é o novo passatempo das finanças em fiscalizar os automóveis que andam a queimar óleo vegetal  ou mineral reciclado, a aplicar coimas e  impostos sobre esses combustíveis!!!! Veja-se os casos recentes de uma fiscalização feita na A23 (conforme que passou na SIC à cerca de um mês) e mais recentemente às viaturas da J.F. da Ericeira.
Enfim...É o país que temos


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2008 às 22:23)

*Mais três cêntimos a partir da meia-noite*
*Novo aumento nos combustíveis*

Os preços dos combustíveis deverão sofrer o 15º aumento do ano hoje à meia-noite, subindo 3 cêntimos na gasolina e no gasóleo, segundo números divulgados pela Associação Nacional dos Revendedores de Combustíveis (ANAREC) que considera nova subida "escandalosa". 


Segundo o presidente da ANAREC, Augusto Cymbron, hoje às 00h00, o preço do gasóleo passará dos actuais 1,339 euros para os 1,369 euros e a gasolina sem chumbo 95 passa dos 1,449 euros, para os 1,479 euros. 
O responsável considera assim "escandaloso" que as gasolineiras insistam em aumentar o preço dos combustíveis, numa "especulação pura" do mercado, remetendo para o lucro reportado no primeiro trimestre pelas principais empresas do sector.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

Mais um aumento dos combustíveis, aonde irá chegar isto, no final do mês teremos a gasolina a 1,50 euros e o gasóleo a 1,40 euros. 
Definitivamente em Portugal já não abasteço o carro, Ayamonte está mesmo aqui ao lado e com uma diferença de 39 centimos por litro na gasolina compensa e bem, não sei onde isto vai parar, mas sei que a gasolina em Ayamonte é portuguesa vai de Faro para lá. Ou em 2009, dá-se a volta a isto, ou então, vamos brevemente ver o litro da gasolina a custar 2 euros, é impressionante.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Mai 2008 às 16:22)

> Os preços do petróleo atingiram, esta sexta-feira, novos recordes, com o barril no mercado de Nova Iorque a chegar aos 127,42 dólares e em Londres a atingir os 126,34 dólares.
> 
> A subida reflecte o aumento da procura chinesa de petróleo, um país em grande crescimento económico e que pressiona em alta os consumos mundiais de combustíveis fósseis.
> 
> ...


Fonte:TSF

Mais uma subida


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 17:50)

*Combustíveis: A económica tentação de atravessar a fronteira* 

Gasolineira em Ayamonte sempre cheia de clientes, muitos deles portugueses 

Na semana em que os combustíveis atingiram máximos históricos, o «barlavento» fez-se à estrada e foi comparar os preços na fronteira do Guadiana. Se escolher os dias certos, pode poupar 15 euros por depósito.

Não fosse o colapso no sistema bancário que, na passada quinta-feira, atingiu todo o sistema de pagamentos electrónicos em Ayamonte (Espanha), e (ainda) maior teria sido o lucro daquela que é uma das gasolineiras que mais vende em toda a Península Ibérica.

«No se puede pagar con tarjeta» [não se pode pagar com cartão], dizia em tom atarefado o funcionário do posto BP frente ao Centro Comercial Plaza de Ayamonte, o que levava a maior parte dos consumidores portugueses a abrir a carteira, olhar para os trocos e ver quanto podiam investir em combustível.

«Só tenho 20 euros comigo, mas estava a contar atestar o depósito», dizia uma consumidora portuguesa. Ao menos, ainda se poupa alguma coisa», desabafava para o funcionário que pouco se parecia importar com a situação.

E poupou mesmo. Enquanto os biocombustíveis não chegam ao Algarve e os preços dos combustíveis nacionais não param de subir, são às centenas os algarvios que continuam a procurar alternativas à escalada dos preços, mesmo que isso signifique atravessar a fronteira.

A situação é de tal modo evidente que, durante um périplo feito pelas gasolineiras de Vila Real de Santo António, o «barlavento» não encontrou uma única viatura a abastecer nos cerca de dez minutos que permaneceu junto a cada posto.

Pelo contrário, em Espanha, o ambiente que se vive na bomba de gasolina junto ao centro comercial Plaza de Ayamonte é de permanente azáfama e os abastecimentos são demorados, já que ninguém quer regressar a Portugal de depósito vazio. O mesmo cenário acontece uns metros mais abaixo no posto espanhol… da Galp.

Mas vamos às contas, tomando como base de referência os preços fixados na passada quinta-feira, nos postos de Portugal (Vila Real de Santo António) e Espanha (Ayamonte).

O primeiro destaque terá de ir para a gasolina sem chumbo 95, onde as diferenças de preços, entre os dois países, ascendem praticamente aos 36 cêntimos (70 escudos) por litro.

Já no caso do gasóleo normal (que em Portugal atingia o valor máximo de 1,32 euros), Espanha conseguia, na semana passada, fixar o preço 25 cêntimos abaixo da tabela nacional, cifrando o litro do chamado «gasóleo A» na barreira dos 1,078 euros.

Nos restantes combustíveis nobres – gasóleo extra e sem chumbo 98 – as diferenças entre as duas margens do Guadiana oscilavam entre os 20 e 26 cêntimos, respectivamente.

Outra nota de destaque terá novamente de ir para a gasolina sem chumbo 95, que em Vila Real de Santo António estava a ser vendida 11 cêntimos mais cara que o gasóleo, ao passo que em Espanha a diferença de preços entre os dois produtos era inferior a um cêntimo.

Fonte: Barlavento Online






Preços em Ayamonte onde abasteço o carro: 





Façam as contas e vejam lá se não compensa.


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2008 às 19:41)

Já que se fala na * BP...    

Aqui vai mais um aumento para esta noite!...     
*
_Publicação: 16-05-2008 17:29    |   Última actualização: 16-05-2008 17:59

Sobe, sobe

BP aumenta, a partir da meia-noite, o preço do gasóleo em dois cêntimos e um cêntimo a gasolina

Os preços dos combustíveis voltam a aumentar em Portugal já a partir da meia-noite de hoje.

A BP vai aumentar pela segunda vez esta semana os preços. A gasolina sem chumbo vai subir um cêntimo. O gasóleo dois cêntimos. Contactada pela SIC, a Galp não confirma se vai também proceder a novos aumentos. Esta é já a 18ª vez que os combustíveis sobem desde o início do ano. Só desde 29 de Abril, a gasolina e gasóleo da petrolífera britânica já subiram 9 cêntimos.

Nos Açores, também vão aumentar os combustíveis a partir da meia-noite.Trata-se do sexto aumento do preço em sete meses. Desta vez são mais dois cêntimos por litro de gasolina, gasóleo e gás butano. _

Noticia da SIC (http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias)


----------



## psm (16 Mai 2008 às 19:56)

pelos zuumszmmmss que se ouve na televisão, tanto faz internacional ou nacional  e radios ,o preço do petroleo brevemente deve atingir os 200 dolares,o que irá ser muito benefico para a economia


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 20:22)

Fazendo contas poupa-se quase 41 centimos por litro em Ayamonte na BP, do que em Portugal, onde isto vai parar,, o governo não desce o ISP vamos manifestar contra esta roubalheira começando pelo governo é ele o culpado de tudo isto, não é das petrolíferas.


----------



## psm (16 Mai 2008 às 22:06)

Que me desculpem. OUTRO AUMENTO!! só mesmo a gozar com os portugueses


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2008 às 15:35)

Mais um aumento na Galp, mais 3 cêntimos para a gasolina e mais 2 cêntimos para o gasóleo.

Isto vai lindo um litro de gasolina a 1,50 € equivalente a 300 escudos.

O petróleo na passada 6ª feira atingiu os 135 doláres, onde isto vai parar.

Por isso, faço este apelo aos membros e visitantes do fórum, vamos fazer boicote.

APELO A TODOS OS PORTUGUESES 

URGENTE_1_2_3_JUNHO_DIAS SEM ABASTECIMENTO NA GALP_BP_REPSOL

PASSEM A PALAVRA
Vamos fazer a diferença!
Isto tem que começar por algum lado!
Vamos passar a palavra e não ser indiferentes, temos que fazer com que as coisas mudem!
A subida vertiginosa do preços dos combustíveis tem que parar e temos que fazer com que baixem!
Para tal vamos combinar três dias nacionais seguidos de NÃO ABASTECIMENTO NA BP, GALP, REPSOL!

Esses dias serão o 1 -2 -3 de Junho que vem!

 VAMOS FAZER A DIFERENÇA!

 Nesses dias abasteçam em outros postos de combustíveis tais como a Esso, Total, Continente (antigo Carrefour), Intermarché, Jumbo e Eleclerc!
Juntos teremos força para baixar os lucros destes gigantes!
Agora é só passar a palavra com urgência!
Estou farto de ser levado na hora de pagar!
CHEGA!
SEJAMOS UNIDOS PORTUGUESES E TODOS OS QUE TENTAM SOBREVIVER EM PORTUGAL!

NÃO ESQUEÇAM  1 - 2 - 3 de JUNHO que vem Não Abasteçam na BP, GALP e REPSOL!
FORÇA PORTUGAL!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 09:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto vai lindo um litro de gasolina a 1,50 € equivalente a 300 escudos.



Já passou disso, neste momento está a cerca de *1,52 €*/litro. 
Já agora, aproveito para dizer que a *GForce98* está a *1,64 €*/litro.


----------



## José M. Sousa (25 Mai 2008 às 13:23)

O aumento dos preços veio para ficar:

Ler entrevista a economista-chefe da Agência Internacional de Energia:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/05/entrevista-fatih-birol-aie.html


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 13:45)

José M. Sousa disse:


> O aumento dos preços veio para ficar:
> 
> Ler entrevista a economista-chefe da Agência Internacional de Energia:
> 
> http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/05/entrevista-fatih-birol-aie.html



Estive a ler a entrevista, e aconselho a todos a sua leitura.
E a frase mote resume na integra a situação mundial do petróleo:

*"Deixemos o petróleo antes que ele nos deixe"*
*Fatih Birol*

Ontem, à conversa com um amigo meu, estivemos a discutir o seguinte:

A BP (por exemplo) é uma companhia internacional. É suposto que tente ter os mesmos lucros nos diferentes países que ocupa lugar.
Assim sendo, e partindo deste principio, esta empresa deverá ter aproximadamente os mesmos lucros em Espanha e em Portugal.
Logo, e se em Espanha os preços do combustivel são bem menores, e o lucro da companhia "é o mesmo", a que se deve esta diferença emntre Espanha e Portugal?

Certamente dever-se-ão aos impostos que são lucros directos para o estado.
Concluindo, é contra a BP e a Galp que devemos protestar, ou contra o próprio estado, que deveria aliviar o imposto sobre o combustivel, de forma a que este não aumente tanto?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 13:57)

AnDré disse:


> Concluindo, é contra a BP e a Galp que devemos protestar, ou contra o próprio estado, que deveria aliviar o imposto sobre o combustivel, de forma a que este não aumente tanto?



Na verdade, este é um assunto bastante controverso.
O abuso não deve ser apenas por parte das petrolíferas, mas também por parte do Estado.
Toda a gente sabe que tudo, sem excepção que eu conheça, é mais caro em Portugal do que em Espanha, EUA, entre outros países. Penso que isso acontece porque há muitos impostos em Portugal, mas não deve ser só por essa razão.
Com toda a certeza, deve haver mais razões que eu desconheço para que tudo em Portugal seja mais caro do que em outros países.


----------



## storm (25 Mai 2008 às 20:38)

Boas, 
Acabou de dar agora na sic que no site http://www.maisgasolina.com/, dá para ver aonde os preços são + baratos (não ouvi bem)

E neste blog http://pt.bloguite.com/mashup/mais-gasolinaestá uma ideia no 1 comentário que talvez resulte ou não.

O que mete mais confusão nisto tudo é que no prós e contras dizeram que o petróleo já está comprado até ao fim de 2 ou 3 anos, e que o preço é bem menor do que é anunciado nos média 

No fim do ano o gasóleo está a 2 €, só pode


----------



## José M. Sousa (25 Mai 2008 às 21:20)

storm disse:


> O que mete mais confusão nisto tudo é que no prós e contras dizeram que o petróleo já está comprado até ao fim de 2 ou 3 anos, e que o preço é bem menor do que é anunciado nos média
> 
> No fim do ano o gasóleo está a 2 €, só pode



Suponho que se está a referir ao mercado de futuros.  Nestes mercados de mercadorias ("commodities") é possível negociar contratos sobre o preço das commodities, neste caso petróleo, para o futuro. Os preços de que ouvimos normalmente falar na TV são para o preço do petróleo no mês seguinte. Mas também há contratos de futuros a 1 ano, ou mais.
Uma das ideias subjacentes a estes contratos é reduzir a exposição a grandes variações do preço. De facto, pode muito bem ter acontecido que a GALP tenha comprado o crude que hoje está a vender sob a forma de gasóleo o gasolina por apenas 50 dólares, por exemplo, não obstante  a justificação para o aumento dos preços dos combustíveis ser o aumento do crude que se está a verificar agora.

Quanto ao gasóleo a 2€ no fim do ano, é bem possível.


----------



## storm (25 Mai 2008 às 22:37)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Suponho que se está a referir ao mercado de futuros.  Nestes mercados de mercadorias ("commodities") é possível negociar contratos sobre o preço das commodities, neste caso petróleo, para o futuro. Os preços de que ouvimos normalmente falar na TV são para o preço do petróleo no mês seguinte. Mas também há contratos de futuros a 1 ano, ou mais.
> Uma das ideias subjacentes a estes contratos é reduzir a exposição a grandes variações do preço. De facto, pode muito bem ter acontecido que a GALP tenha comprado o crude que hoje está a vender sob a forma de gasóleo o gasolina por apenas 50 dólares, por exemplo, não obstante  a justificação para o aumento dos preços dos combustíveis ser o aumento do crude que se está a verificar agora.
> 
> Quanto ao gasóleo a 2€ no fim do ano, é bem possível.



Sim estava-me a referir a mercados futuros, vá tudo a produzir uns pés de milho no seu jardim, para se por no depósito


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2008 às 22:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O abuso não deve ser apenas por parte das petrolíferas, mas também por parte do Estado.



Eu não acho que haja grande abuso por parte das petrolíferas. Como disseste, as petrolíferas estão também noutros países onde até ganham mais (EUA por exemplo) e o combustível é mais barato. Há portanto algum abuso por parte do Estado mas isso sempre houve aqui em Portugal e em muitos outros países, sobretudo europeus, agora é que começa a doer e as pessoas tem que se chatear com alguém. Esse "abuso" até certo ponto é compreensível e correcto, estamos a falar de um bem que é importado, poluente, etc,etc, e é também uma forma dos Estados arrecedarem impostos. Quer queiramos quer não, foi a alta fiscalidade sobre os combustiveis que permitiu que na Europa hoje tenhamos um parque automóvel muito mais eficiente, a gastar 6L aos 100 em vez de 10, 15 ou 20L que existem noutros países. 

Mas claro que há aqui uns pormenores importantes que os nossos políticos não podem ignorar. 

1) Se os preços são mais altos as petrolíferas mesmo mantendo as mesmas margens ganham mais porque a procura embora diminuindo um pouco não diminui de forma elástica em relação ao custo porque estamos todos dependentes destes produtos, não temos alternativas. Pelo que alguma pressão sobre as petrolíferas nunca será acção mal empregue.

2) No nosso caso, em Portugal temos um outro problema grave, é que em Espanha a fiscalidade é mais reduzida do que cá, ao contrário de outros países, onde até é mais alta que em Portugal. E isso é mesmo um problema sério, pois o que se está a passar é que há actualmente uma sangria enorme de impostos, receita e emprego para Espanha que nesta altura deve estar a ser brutal e só politicos muito distraídos é que podem continuar a fazer de conta que nada se passa. 

Não obstante tudo isto, não tenham ilusões, isto mesmo sendo optimista não vai melhorar muito, eventualmente haverá uma ou outra baixa circunstancial por ajustamento no mercado, etc,etc, mas por muita pressão que se faça sobre as petrolíferas ou sobre o estado, nós estamos apenas no início disto tudo, mesmo que baixem impostos ou margens isso serão apenas paliativos.

Daqui a 5, 10 ou 20 anos será muito, mas mesmo muito mais dificil. Até lá temos que nos adaptar, a procurar alternativas energéticas, a ser mais eficientes e poupados. 

Debater de forma profunda questões como as redes de transportes públicos, o teletrabalho, etc,etc, serão questões fundamentais nos próximos anos quer em Portugal, quer nos outros países. Por cá eu não vejo debate nenhum nessa área, vejo é o pessoal todo a pragejar com as petrolíferas, vejo o governo a mandar construir mais algumas centenas de quilometros de autoestradas e vejo manifestações contra portagens nas Scut's, etc,etc. 

Pessoalmente acho que andam todos muito distraídos face à realidade que nos espera nas próximas décadas.


----------



## rbsmr (25 Mai 2008 às 23:21)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> Acabou de dar agora na sic que no site http://www.maisgasolina.com/, dá para ver aonde os preços são + baratos (não ouvi bem)




Confirmo o site! Está correcto.Atenção às datas de actualização dos preços.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2008 às 23:38)

Falando de descontos, este fim de semana falaram-me que no Modelo/Continente é possível ter um desconto de 15 centimos. Mas acabei por não perceber muito bem os pormenores, qualquer coisa do tipo de obter desconto nas compras do continente com direito a talão na Galp e depois ainda no cartão da Galp. 
Alguém sabe ?


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 23:48)

Vince disse:


> Falando de descontos, este fim de semana falaram-me que no Modelo/Continente é possível ter um desconto de 15 centimos. Mas acabei por não perceber muito bem os pormenores, qualquer coisa do tipo de obter desconto nas compras do continente com direito a talão na Galp e depois ainda no cartão da Galp.
> Alguém sabe ?



O continente não sei, mas o Feira nova acho que tem. Mas não é tanto o desconto. Acho que são 5centimos por litro.

O que está mesmo a ganhar fama é o Jumbo de Alfragilde. Acho que a gasolina lá  é 10centimos mais barata.
Mas claro, só compensa para quem é de lá, ou passar por lá...
Não é o meu caso.
Lá tenho eu de ir à Total...


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 10:13)

Vince disse:


> Falando de descontos, este fim de semana falaram-me que no Modelo/Continente é possível ter um desconto de 15 centimos. Mas acabei por não perceber muito bem os pormenores, qualquer coisa do tipo de obter desconto nas compras do continente com direito a talão na Galp e depois ainda no cartão da Galp.
> Alguém sabe ?



Penso que existe um desconto por dinheiro gasto em compras. A título de exemplo tive um desconto de 5 cent por litro na galp em 73 euros de compras... Ainda não descontei o talão porque não gasto muito combustível, mas quem usa o carro todos os dias poderá beneficiar consideravelmente...


----------



## rbsmr (26 Mai 2008 às 19:52)

Viva!

Recebi hoje este e-mail:

_Agradecia a divulgação deste site que recebi hoje.

http://www.freewebs.com/boicotenacional/index2.html

A pessoa que construiu este site pagou do seu dinheiro para publicitá-lo em www.publipt.com 

Vamos ajudá-lo num assunto de interesse colectivo, divulgando esta mensagem.

http://boicote.pt.vu/
_


----------



## José M. Sousa (26 Mai 2008 às 20:26)

Artigo de Mário Crespo no Jornal de Notícias:

Por que não nacionalizar?, a propósito dos combustíveis:


http://jn.sapo.pt/2008/05/26/opiniao/por_nao_nacionalizar.html


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 21:16)

Para desanuviar, uma anedota:



> Quando cheguei a casa à noite, a minha mulher insistiu que a levasse a sair, a um sítio bem caro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rbsmr (28 Mai 2008 às 11:47)

In "Observatório do Algarve"

_Combustíveis: compensa deixar Faro e ir a Espanha

28-05-2008 9:27:00
Deixar a capital algarvia para abastecer em Ayamonte já compensa largamente. Fizemos as contas para si.

A poupança pode chegar aos quinze euros, ou até mais. Depende sempre da capacidade do depósito. Mas para as nossas contas calculámos um depósito de capacidade média, 55 litros, ainda com cinco litros no seu interior. Quer dizer, na maioria das situações, um carro que ainda não acendeu a luzinha da reserva.

Comecemos pelo gasóleo. Pois bem, pôr 50 litros de gasóleo normal (para todas estas contas, dispensámos combustíveis extra, que nos tempos que correm são, cada vez mais, um luxo) em Portugal, com esse combustível a 1,415/litro, custa 70,75 euros. A mesma operação do outro lado da fronteira, com o gasóleo a 1,083/litro nas bombas da BP ou da ERG, fica por 54,15. Uma diferença de 16,60 euros…

A diferença é ainda maior se compararmos os custos da gasolina: em Portugal, 1,497/litro, depois do Guadiana 1,086/litro. O que quer dizer que encher o depósito em Portugal (por exemplo, nas bombas da Cepsa da área de serviço da A22 de Olhão, de cujos preços nos servimos aqui) custa 74,85 euros. Já o “lleno” espanhol fica-se pelos 54,30 euros, isto é, menos 20,55 euros.

Para calcularmos a partir de que cidade algarvia é compensador ir a Espanha, servimo-nos, mais uma vez, de um carro médio, a gasóleo ou gasolina, que gaste 5,5 litros por cada 100 quilómetros percorridos. Claro que para as nossas contas não levámos em conta custos tão difusos e variáveis como o desgaste do automóvel em pneus, óleo e outro tipo de manutenções…

Poupança a partir de Faro tem mínimo de 10 euros

Partimos ainda do princípio de que é pacífico que a ida à ERG ou à BP do outro lado do rio Guadiana é sempre muito compensadora para quem vá, digamos, a partir de Tavira, a 35 quilómetros da fronteira. Que o digam as gasolineiras que se situam entre Vila Real e a cidade do Gilão, que nas últimas semanas têm estado, literalmente, às moscas.

A razão matemática é simples: um carro a gasóleo semelhante ao do nosso exemplo, propriedade de um tavirense, poupará 13,19 euros em cada depósito. Aos 16,60 euros de poupança no depósito subtraem-se apenas 3,41 de custos de circulação até à bomba espanhola mais próxima…

O mesmo veículo do nosso exemplo, se circular a partir de Faro, terá que fazer 120 quilómetros (ida e volta) para ir até à bomba da ERG na auto-estrada de Huelva ou da BP junto ao centro comercial La Plaza, as “gasolineras” mais em conta de toda a Andaluzia.

Nesses 120 quilómetros, o veículo do nosso residente em Faro atirará para o ar 7,15 euros em gasóleo, o que quer dizer que o farense, que se dispôs a perder hora e meia da sua vida para poupar uns cobres, arrecadou 9,45 euros líquidos. Contudo, quanto mais tempo perder… mais pode ganhar ainda, pois o peso do pé no acelerador pode fazer toda a diferença na carteira…

Outro cidadão farense cujo carro seja um diesel de baixa cilindrada (1,3 ou 1,2) e fizer uma média de 4,5 litros aos 100 na Via do Infante, poupará 10,75 euros.

Continuando com o exemplo do carro a gasóleo mais gastador, a poupança no depósito de um cidadão de Quarteira (a 150 quilómetros de Ayamonte, ida e volta) que se disponha à chatice da viagem pode compensar: 7,67 euros…

Mas se, em vez de um diesel, o nosso amigo tiver um carro a gasolina que faça exactamente o mesmo consumo – 5,5 litros –, a poupança chegará aos 13,39 euros (a diferença no depósito atinge 20,55 euros a que se subtraem os 7,16 euros da viagem até ao estrangeiro…).

O gás também ajuda a poupar

Claro que quanto mais perto se estiver da fronteira, maior será a compensação: um automobilista de Olhão, por exemplo, poderá poupar 10,64 euros se o carro for um gasóleo gastador (5,5 aos 100), 11,73 se o carro for menos gastador (4,5 aos 100) ou 12,32 se se tratar de um carro a gasolina a fazer 5,5 aos 100.

Nos próximos tempos, admite-se que as viagens sejam cada vez mais compensadoras à medida que nos afastamos para o poente do Algarve. Por enquanto, Albufeira ainda não compensa.

As deslocações que poderão compensar ainda mais largamente se, entre os avios espanhóis, contabilizarmos uma garrafinha de gás, que ronda os 19 euros em Portugal e os 12 em terras de “nuestros hermanos”.

Para já não falar dos caramelos… _


----------



## ACalado (28 Mai 2008 às 18:06)

só nos esta procurar os postos mais baratos

http://www.maisgasolina.com/combustivel-mais-barato/


----------



## psm (29 Mai 2008 às 08:05)

Eu gostaria de levantar uma advinha bastante controversa.
Houve um certo individuo, que governa um pais cheio de petroleo e que ameaçou algum tempo atrás, que o preço do petroleo poderia muito bem chegar aos 200$ e foi logo apoiado por outro que anda  na berlinda (ás turras)ou melhor têm uma relação bipolar com os Estados Unidos. Esses mesmo individuos até se reuniram para parcerias tanto militares como economicas;quem é quem é?


Precisam de dolares como pão para a boca para sustentar os seus regimes(democracias musculadas),e não é só a procura de petroleo pela china e india que faz o preço do petroleo estar em alta


----------



## José M. Sousa (29 Mai 2008 às 09:54)

psm disse:


> Eu gostaria de levantar uma advinha bastante controversa.
> Houve um certo individuo, que governa um pais cheio de petroleo e que ameaçou algum tempo atrás, que o preço do petroleo poderia muito bem chegar aos 200$ e foi logo apoiado por outro que anda  na berlinda (ás turras)ou melhor têm uma relação bipolar com os Estados Unidos. Esses mesmo individuos até se reuniram para parcerias tanto militares como economicas;quem é quem é?
> 
> 
> Precisam de dolares como pão para a boca para sustentar os seus regimes(democracias musculadas),e não é só a procura de petroleo pela china e india que faz o preço do petroleo estar em alta



É o Hugo Chávez. Quanto à democracia musculada, sinceramente, parece-me que a Venezuela é mais democrática que Portugal!


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2008 às 14:09)

O Preço do petroleo está a ficar absurdamente alto


----------



## rbsmr (29 Mai 2008 às 15:26)

Viva!
Aqui ficam dez dicas para poupar combustível:

http://www.savemorethanfuel.eu/portugal/


----------



## psm (30 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

Ultima noticia, o preço dos combustiveis vai baixar 1 centimo.

A minha reação foi de extase total já nem vou conseguir dormir hoje





Respondendo á democracia musculada em Portugal.

Eu vivo num pais que pode ter trafico de influencias,mas qual é o pais que não tem? Tem corrupção é verdade,mas volto a questionar, mas qual é o pais que não tem? Tem lobbies,todos têm.Tem o poder religioso também a influenciar ,alguns paises também o têm,tem maçonaria toda europa ocidental a tem e os estados unidos também,mas a grande diferença para a Venuzuela é que esse mesmo individuo tentou um golpe de estado de veludo, ao fazer um referendo para se perpétuar, o problema para ele é que saiu o tiro pela culatra,e também tenho de referir que os estados unidos tentaram derrubar hugo chavez num primeiro golpe,mas comparar o tipo de democracia da venuzuela com a de portugal não é muito inteligente,nunca houve em portugal depois do 25 de abril alguém tivesse proposto um referendo para ficar eterno no poder, já bastou salazar.Tem individuos tanto militares como politicos em esquemas de trafico de droga.Não vou falar no trafico de armas pois todos os paises do mundo a fazem,salvo alguns pequeninos paises,ex(Butão,samoa...).

Agora é verdade que a democracia em Portugal está-se a desvanecer-se?!Sim éverdade para isso é que á foruns como este,e que servem para elucidar as pessoas tanto a nivel da ciencia como a nivel politico como neste caso.


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Mai 2008 às 22:56)

psm disse:


> mas a grande diferença para a Venuzuela é que esse mesmo individuo tentou um golpe de estado de veludo, ao fazer um referendo para se perpétuar, o problema para ele é que saiu o tiro pela culatra,
> mas comparar o tipo de democracia da venuzuela com a de portugal não é muito inteligente,nunca houve em portugal depois do 25 de abril alguém tivesse proposto um referendo para ficar eterno no poder



Não se iluda com as aparências, é o que lhe digo. Mas há várias incorrecções factuais, pelo menos do ponto de vista formal, no que disse. Em primeiro lugar não se trata nem de golpe de estado (nem de veludo), nem de perpetuação no poder. Tratava-se sim de aprovar uma nova constituição que, entre outras coisas, acabava com a limitação de mandatos do Presidente, que é uma coisa muito diferente e não garante a perpetuação no poder.

Informe-se sobre os regimes presidencialistas em algumas democracias ocidentais e se calhar vai ter uma surpresa.
O presidente francês até chegar o Sarkozy não tinha limitação de mandatos. Não consta que a França fosse considerada uma ditadura.
 E o facto é que ele aceitou  o resultado do referendo. Aliás, há uns anos houve um referendo para destituí-lo. Ou seja, a lei consagrava a possibilidade de, a meio do mandato, o povo poder destituir por referendo o próprio presidente e também os governadores, salvo erro.

Em contrapartida, se reflectir um pouco, já houve algum referendo desde 1986 sobre algum tema relacionado com a Europa em Portugal?. Nenhum! Não há nada para discutir? Parece-me estranho. Lá porque estamos na Europa, não quer dizer que não tenhamos algo a aprender com outras paragens.


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 17:06)

psm disse:


> Respondendo á democracia musculada em Portugal.
> 
> Eu vivo num pais que pode ter trafico de influencias,mas qual é o pais que não tem? Tem corrupção é verdade,mas volto a questionar, mas qual é o pais que não tem? Tem lobbies,todos têm.Tem o poder religioso também a influenciar ,alguns paises também o têm,tem maçonaria toda europa ocidental a tem e os estados unidos também,mas a grande diferença para a Venuzuela é que esse mesmo individuo tentou um golpe de estado de veludo, ao fazer um referendo para se perpétuar, o problema para ele é que saiu o tiro pela culatra,e também tenho de referir que os estados unidos tentaram derrubar hugo chavez num primeiro golpe,mas comparar o tipo de democracia da venuzuela com a de portugal não é muito inteligente,nunca houve em portugal depois do 25 de abril alguém tivesse proposto um referendo para ficar eterno no poder, já bastou salazar.Tem individuos tanto militares como politicos em esquemas de trafico de droga.Não vou falar no trafico de armas pois todos os paises do mundo a fazem,salvo alguns pequeninos paises,ex(Butão,samoa...).
> 
> Agora é verdade que a democracia em Portugal está-se a desvanecer-se?!Sim éverdade para isso é que á foruns como este,e que servem para elucidar as pessoas tanto a nivel da ciencia como a nivel politico como neste caso.



Eu até há alguns anos atrás teria ficado indignadíssimo com a frase do José «a Venezuela é mais democrática que Portugal» mas hoje infelizmente não fico muito. Não que ache que o José tem razão quanto à Venezuela, para mim não é uma ditadura como alguns dizem, é uma democracia populista em que alguém eleito detêm demasiado poder, o suficiente para a qualquer momento transformar uma democracia numa ditadura e isso está longe de ser bom e em nada se compara à nossa democracia, tenha os defeitos que tiver. 

O referendo permitia perpetuar-se no poder mas perdeu o referendo e respeitou-o (até ao momento). Embora seja sabido que nessa longa noite hesitou durante muitas horas (a divulgação dos resultados demorou dias...) e parece que os militares é que o convenceram a respeitar os resultados pois se o não fizesse haveria graves problemas no país. Chávez é um populista, não merece para mim qualquer confiança, quando perder a confiança da população pobre, surgirá a sua verdadeira face, não é preciso escrever muito sobre o assunto, basta ver o que ele diz dos EUA mas enquanto diz isso continua a vender quantidades fabulosas de petróleo aos EUA. Retórica e Business as usual. O que interessa é o dinheiro, o discurso é para «pobre ver». E mesmo os pobres começam a estar um pouco fartos pois a afixação artificial dos preços de bens de primeira necessidade tem levado a resultados contrários, escassez e mercado paralelo e Chávez até com o Socrates negoceia a troca de petróleo por leite, o que é um pouco estranho pois certamente que não falta leite da América Latina a bom preço. Consequências naturais de mercados artificiais.

Mas sobre Portugal e do porquê é que me não me indigna hoje a afirmação. Recordo um caso recente entre Portugal e Venezuela que resume um pouco o meu pensamento sobre o assunto. Aqui há uns anos houve um caso policial de tráfico de droga, em que uma senhora alentejana tentou traficar droga para Portugal a bordo dum jacto privado. A droga foi embarcada em Caracas e certamente isso só foi possível por haver corrupção e tráfico ao mais alto nivel das autoridades que controlam e gerem esse aeroporto. A situação foi denunciada pela tripulação portuguesa do avião, que achou estranho a quantidade de malas que estavam a embarcar no jacto. Na sequência disso as autoridades intervieram, e todos acabaram detidos. A tripulação foi libertada posteriormente menos o co-piloto, Nini dos Santos, que ficou injustamente detido durante um ano numa prisão venezuelana. E aqui chegamos a Portugal. Em Portugal essa detenção do co-piloto gerou um grande movimento de solidariedade, e ao fim de algum tempo a diplomacia portuguesa começou finalmente a pressionar a Venezuela, ao mais alto nível, até o presidente Sampaio. Agora onde quero eu chegar ? O que se passa é que neste caso tivemos a nossa diplomacia a pressionar as autoridades de um outro país para uma coisa que nós cá não garantimos aos nossos presos. O Nini dos Santos esteve detido em prisão preventiva um ano, mas nós cá temos detidos na mesma situação, sem hipotese de irem a julgamento, muito mais tempo do que esses 12 meses, o que nos remete para o 3º mundo.  E para compôr o ramalhete, o Nino dos Santos não era o único inocente nessa viagem. Foi também detida uma mulher que era amiga da traficante, e que foi convidada para a viagem sem saber de nada. Enquanto o co-piloto foi libertado porque houve um grande movimento de solidariedade e pressão nalguns sectores da opinião pública com alguma capacidade mediática (da aviação, etc) essa pobre mulher acho que ainda hoje está presa na Venezuela sem que ninguém se tenha preocupado com ela. A nossa democracia será certamente muito melhor muito que a venezuelana mas a nossa democracia tem alguns pilares podres, e a justiça é um deles. 

Nestes últimos dias tenho achado ridiculas algumas intervenções do governo acerca dos preços dos combustiveis. Até se foram queixar à Europa, como se não soubessem que a maioria de nós conhece a alta fiscalidade que existe sobre os combustiveis em Portugal, mais de 60% do custo de um litro de gasolina é impostos, ou seja, os impostos representam muito mais que o custo e escassez do petróleo, dos lucros das petrolíferas e da especulação. Por muito fabulosos sejam os lucros dos especuladores, em Portugal há um especulador que está a ganhar muito mais que todos os outros e chama-se Estado. No tal boicote de 3 dias que se aproxima seria bom que as pessoas também tivessem a noção disso em vez de criticarem apenas as petrolíferas. Há coisas erradas na nossa democracia e é tempo das pessoas começarem a dar conta do seu descontentamento, quer neste assunto quer em muitos outros.


----------



## José M. Sousa (31 Mai 2008 às 17:49)

Vince disse:


> Embora seja sabido que nessa longa noite hesitou durante muitas horas (a divulgação dos resultados demorou dias...) e parece que os militares é que o convenceram a respeitar os resultados pois se o não fizesse haveria graves problemas no país.



Desculpe lá Vince, mas está enganado. Os resultados foram anunciados logo na madrugada a seguir pelo Comissão de Eleições local e prontamente aceites por Chávez. Disso estou eu bem recordado!  

http://tirem-as-maos-da-venezuela.blogspot.com/2007/12/resultados-eleitorais.html (nota: não concordo com muito do que é dito neste blogue, mas tem muito boa informação e acompanhamento dos acontecimentos)



De qualquer modo, a minha comparação entre a Venezuela e Portugal foi algo provocatória. É preciso termos a noção de que a América Latina não é a Europa, a propósito do populismo.

Você faz um trabalho notável com este fórum. Certamente não tem tempo para tudo, mas se tentar conhecer o que era a Venezuela e a evolução que tem havido nos indicadores sócio-económicos depois de Chávez ter aparecido, vai ver que não se trata apenas dos mais pobres nem de mero populismo.

http://www.venezuelanalysis.com/  Este site, ainda é melhor.


----------



## psm (31 Mai 2008 às 23:24)

Vince disse:


> Eu até há alguns anos atrás teria ficado indignadíssimo com a frase do José «a Venezuela é mais democrática que Portugal» mas hoje infelizmente não fico muito. Não que ache que o José tem razão quanto à Venezuela, para mim não é uma ditadura como alguns dizem, é uma democracia populista em que alguém eleito detêm demasiado poder, o suficiente para a qualquer momento transformar uma democracia numa ditadura e isso está longe de ser bom e em nada se compara à nossa democracia, tenha os defeitos que tiver.
> 
> O referendo permitia perpetuar-se no poder mas perdeu o referendo e respeitou-o (até ao momento). Embora seja sabido que nessa longa noite hesitou durante muitas horas (a divulgação dos resultados demorou dias...) e parece que os militares é que o convenceram a respeitar os resultados pois se o não fizesse haveria graves problemas no país. Chávez é um populista, não merece para mim qualquer confiança, quando perder a confiança da população pobre, surgirá a sua verdadeira face, não é preciso escrever muito sobre o assunto, basta ver o que ele diz dos EUA mas enquanto diz isso continua a vender quantidades fabulosas de petróleo aos EUA. Retórica e Business as usual. O que interessa é o dinheiro, o discurso é para «pobre ver». E mesmo os pobres começam a estar um pouco fartos pois a afixação artificial dos preços de bens de primeira necessidade tem levado a resultados contrários, escassez e mercado paralelo e Chávez até com o Socrates negoceia a troca de petróleo por leite, o que é um pouco estranho pois certamente que não falta leite da América Latina a bom preço. Consequências naturais de mercados artificiais.
> 
> ...








Eu apoio completamente o que escreveste,e mais uma achega;quando muitos portugueses começam a dizer mal de Portugal é uma situação que me irrita bastante e vou dar alguns exemplos:Em 1º o nosso pais não tem mafia como tem o sul de Italia,não teve um  1º ministro condenado por corrupção, e o povo elegeu novamente (já morreu e era na Grécia) não tem o indice de homicidios como tem os paises do baltico.O problema de Portugal é que evolui muito a nivel material e tecnologicamente, mas as suas mentalidades de grande parte dos portugueses não evoluiram. Irá demorar gerações para que tal aconteça ou então fazer uma estadia num pais (europa ocidental ou Canada Estados Unidos mas não no interior ). O sebastianismo está ainda muito latente.





E em resposta ao José M Sousa concordo em pleno com a sua assinatura.
Quanto ao referendo da europa como deve saber, Portugal estava numa situação economica dificil e precisava de dinheiro para se desenvolver e foi a partir dai que a explosão economica e tecnológica,e a unica vez onde poderia haver referendo seria no caso do tratado de Lisboa.

E no caso de regimes presidencialistas na europa só me recordo da França mas se houver outro que diga,e mesmo esse tem 1º ministro. A grande maioria dos paises são monarquias parlamentistas, mas com muito poucos poderes(não menciono os antigos paises do leste)para as monarquias.Por mais provocador que possa ser não se pode comparar a Venuzuela com algum pais da europa incluindo Portugal,por muito que defenda ideias de esquerda.


----------



## José M. Sousa (31 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

psm disse:


> Por mais provocador que possa ser não se pode comparar a Venuzuela com algum pais da europa incluindo Portugal,por muito que defenda ideias de esquerda.



Não se trata de apoiar ideias de esquerda! Trata-se de conhecer a história recente do país!

Recomendo novamente: http://www.venezuelanalysis.com/

Não se pode comparar porquê? 

Quanto à venda do petróleo, ora! Queria o quê? Mas vou-lhe dizendo que o governo venezuelano tinha acordos com a Câmara de Londres e com cidades dos EUA (nomeadamente óleo para aquecimento) para venda de combustível com desconto para estratos sociais mais pobres.

Quanto aos tratados, tem-se a ideia que quando se pede referendo é porque se é contra. Não necessariamente! A França, a Dinamarca, a Holanda, a Irlanda, etc. todos fizeram ou vão fazer referendos sobre Maastricht (1992), o Tratado Constitucional, ou o Tratado de Lisboa (Irlanda em Junho), etc.
O dinheiro não deixaria de vir por isso. E talvez fosse melhor aplicado com uma população mais esclarecida. Pode não haver máfia como a italiana, mas pelos vistos somos o país da Europa a 25!!!! (já não só a 15) com a maior desigualdade de rendimento e riqueza (isso é um sinal de atraso preocupante)

Quanto à corrupção em Portugal, sugiro que leia "O inimigo sem rosto - Fraude e Corrupção em Portugal" da Procuradora Maria José Morgado e o jornalista José Vegar


----------



## psm (1 Jun 2008 às 00:11)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não se trata de apoiar ideias de esquerda! Trata-se de conhecer a história recente do país!
> 
> Recomendo novamente: http://www.venezuelanalysis.com/
> 
> ...





Vou responder á parte final.
Muitas das vezes em Portugal o problema não é a corrupção mas sim problemas de ego e de "provar" lugares,e que tem haver com medo  de que se perca o lugar ,o que muitas vezes  leva á incompetencia e inoperancia, e  isto muitas das vezes leva que haja guerra de entidades(estado). Porque volto novamente a escrever; corrupção há em todos os paises alguns mais outros menos.


Sei por experiencia própria,e não teve haver com dinheiro.
,e sei de mais casos que logicamente não os vou mencionar.

E com isto tudo divergimos do topico em que estamos insiridos.


----------



## psm (1 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

Há uma serie televisiva(comica)que mostra de uma forma geral de como funciona o estado e os politicos.

                         "YES PRIME MINISTER"


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

Vince disse:


> Nestes últimos dias tenho achado ridiculas algumas intervenções do governo acerca dos preços dos combustiveis. Até se foram queixar à Europa, como se não soubessem que a maioria de nós conhece a alta fiscalidade que existe sobre os combustiveis em Portugal, mais de 60% do custo de um litro de gasolina é impostos, ou seja, os impostos representam muito mais que o custo e escassez do petróleo, dos lucros das petrolíferas e da especulação. Por muito fabulosos sejam os lucros dos especuladores, em Portugal há um especulador que está a ganhar muito mais que todos os outros e chama-se Estado. No tal boicote de 3 dias que se aproxima seria bom que as pessoas também tivessem a noção disso em vez de criticarem apenas as petrolíferas. Há coisas erradas na nossa democracia e é tempo das pessoas começarem a dar conta do seu descontentamento, quer neste assunto quer em muitos outros.



Na próxima 3ªfeira vai ser anunciado o relatório da Autoridade para a Concorrência se existe ou não cartel das petrolíferas, que na minha opinião, não existe cartel, a nunca coisa que a Autoridade para a Concorrência pode concluir é que a GALP tem o monopólio por inteiro das refinarias, quero que se vá abastecer à Galp, na BP ou na Repsol, a gasolina vem tudo das refinarias da GALP.

Concordo plenamente com o Vince, as petrolíferas têm alguma culpa, mas o maior ladrão é o Estado, cerca de 60 % de um litro de gasolina é em impostos.

Moro numa terra de pescadores, é revoltante ver como os pescadores estão a lutar pelos seus direitos, e eles têm razão, este governo é cruel, ladrão, hipócrito e outros termos. Os pescadores têm o gasoleo a 80 cêntimos o litro, e como este governo é espectacular os iates de luxo pagam também 80 centimos por litro, é isto, este país está cheio de desigualdades, neste país tudo aumenta cada dia que passa, a nunca coisa que não aumenta é o ordenado que esse têm-se que esticar e bem esticado para durar até ao fim do mês.

A Câmara de Tavira, a partir de 2ª feira começa a abastecer os veículos incluindo os dos Bombeiros Municipais de Tavira em Ayamonte, eu desde do 25 de Abril, de 2 em 2 semanas vou a Ayamonte abastecer o carro, quase meio Algarve vai a Espanha abastecer o carro.

Em França, o Sarkozy promete ajudar os pescadores e os agricultores, por aqui, em terras lusas tudo é cor-de-rosa, a culpa é do governo de José Socrátes e não das petroliferas, abram os olhos e não se esqueçam em 2009 votem outra vez nele e depois querem ver os tugas sem tanga que em tanga já estamos nós. Santana Lopes aumentou uma vez os combustíveis ía caindo o carmo e a trindade, este ano aumentou 21 vezes e este governo ainda não caiu, algo vai mal na nossa democracia, pensem, reflictam!!


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2008 às 17:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ... este governo é cruel, ladrão, hipócrito e outros termos... a culpa é do governo de José Socrátes e não das petroliferas, abram os olhos e não se esqueçam em 2009 votem outra vez nele ...



E é só este? E o do Durão/Santana? e o do Guterres? e o do Cavaco?
Não me façam rir.
A Europa onde estamos inseridos está toda a passar por dificuldades resultante da sua dependência energética.Essa é que é a verdade.
Em meio ano o preço do crude quase que  duplicou de preço.
Com uma varinha mágica ficaríamos imunes.
Mas como não a temos,para quê aproveitamentos políticos?
Eu tenho os olhos bem abertos e do cavaco ao guterres,do santana/durão ao sócrates nunca nenhum levou o meu voto.
Há mais soluções que este centrão oligárquico de poder.


----------



## rbsmr (1 Jun 2008 às 18:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> E é só este? E o do Durão/Santana? e o do Guterres? e o do Cavaco?
> Não me façam rir.
> A Europa onde estamos inseridos está toda a passar por dificuldades resultante da sua dependência energética.Essa é que é a verdade.
> Em meio ano o preço do crude quase que  duplicou de preço.
> ...



Concordo com o nimboestrato. Acham que os políticos da extrema-direita à extrema-esquerda representam as aspirações do Povo? Penso que não! A única solução continua a ser a Democracia, mas uma Democracia mais participativa dos cidadãos, sem se preocuparem em servir os interesses do partido A,B ou C! 

É neste âmbito que a actuação das cidadãos deve dirigir-se na questão dos preços dos combustíveis, pois como nos podemos aperceber este problema ultrapassa as fronteiras nacionais. É um problema global que ultrapassa a aldeia lusa à beira mar plantada.

Uma possível solução, passa por dizer, que o reinado do petróleo e dos combustíveis fósseis está a terminar. Urgentemente, são necessárias alternativas, alternativas que temos ignorado ou nos tem sido negadas! É necessário encontrar uma fonte de energia renovável, amiga do ambiente, porque discussões à parte, este NOSSO MUNDO não é eterno!


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2008 às 19:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> E é só este? E o do Durão/Santana? e o do Guterres? e o do Cavaco?
> Não me façam rir.



Isto já é discussão política, mas como estamos no forum off-topic, temos rédea livre. Não me interpretes mal. Eu não acho que seja um problema do partido A ou B. Sobre Guterres e Durão, ambos se piraram da "espelunca" ou do "pântano", ambos só me merecem um grande desprezo. Ponto final.  

Sobre Santana, acho que sendo uma personagem que nunca nem jamais me inspirou ou inspirará qualquer confiança não entendo a referência tantas vezes a ele, que até foi corrido numa espécie de golpe de estado democrático que visava não só o Santana como o Ferro Rodrigues, mas isso são outras conversas a que poucos deram a devida atenção  O Santana só esteve no poder 4 meses. Falar e criticar o Santana a propósito do estado do país é um pouco como nós por aqui criticarmos uma previsão de um run isolado do GFS para daqui a 3 semanas, ou seja, ridículo 

Do Cavaco, tivemos um bom primeiro mandato, o segundo já foi uma desgraça, um claro sinal do que se seguiria, o assalto ao poder enconómico e político pelos boys e pelas corporações. De todos que referiste, o mais catastrófico foi o Guterres, o único que governou em pleno crescimento económico e nada fez para mudar estruturalmente o país quando tinha condições para tal. Todos os outros viveram tempos muito mais dificeis. 

Mas regressando ao cerne da questão, o Estado não tem em Portugal legitimidade para resmungar acerca dos combustiveis. Em tempos dificeis como estes, a receita fiscal continua a subir apesar da brutal subida do preço e da fuga de receitas para Espanha. Alguma coisa não está bem!! Eu compreendo que o Estado, seja este governo ou outro qualquer,  não tenha alternativa, atingiu uma dimensão tal que tem que continuar a alimentar o "monstro", e todos os governos caem nesta armadilha de ter que alimentar o bicho.

Eu não coloco a questão em termos de ideologia política. Os mais "esquerdistas" tem razão quando vêm o crescimento e abusos dos sectores bancários e da construção por exemplo, tal como os direitistas ou liberais também têm razão quando vêm um Estado que consome quase metade do PIB, quase metade de tudo o que produzimos, só para se sustentar a si próprio ... e com tão fracos resultados,  da justiça, à educação ou à saúde, e muitos outros sectores. Na verdade todos ralham e todos têm razão. Chegou se calhar a altura de todos ralharmos porque temos razão e porque somos nós, classe média (pelo menos eu) que estamos a pagar o preço dum rumo fracassado deste país. E quando vemos governantes a tentar colocar as culpas do preço dos combustiveis apenas nas petrolíferas ou nos especuladores, esses governantes estão na verdade a gozar connosco, estão simplesmente a partir do princípio que somos parvos em vez de admitir e discutir com sinceridade a complexidade do problema que temos entre mãos. E eu acho que o problema do nosso pa]is esta precisamente ai. Que os lideres e o poder deixe de nos tomar como parvos, seja de que partido for.




nimboestrato disse:


> A Europa onde estamos inseridos está toda a passar por dificuldades resultante da sua dependência energética. Essa é que é a verdade.
> Em meio ano o preço do crude quase que  duplicou de preço.
> Com uma varinha mágica ficaríamos imunes.
> Mas como não a temos,para quê aproveitamentos políticos?
> ...



Como dizes, a Europa toda passa por dificuldades, e todo o mundo na verdade, mas a 250km daqui onde estou a gasolina está muito mais barata apesar das petrolíferas e os especuladores serem os mesmos. Um pouco mais a noroeste há um país chamado Irlanda que era tão pobre e sem recursos como nós, entrou na UE poucos anos antes de nós, misteriosamente tem apenas uns 50 ou 100km (e esta heim!) de autoestradas e não me lembro que tenha alguma vez organizado algum campeonato europeu de futebol ou expo mundial. Nesse pais, pobre de recursos e conservador de tradições como nós, há 15 anos era mesmo muito parecido com Portugal, hoje lá ganha-se em média 3 ou 4 vezes o ordenado médio de Portugal, mesmo sem petróleo, sem autoestradas ou projectos de TGV. Não há varinhas mágicas, mas há países que souberam aproveitar em momentos económicos bons as oportunidades e outros que não. Não se trata da ideologia X ou Y, do partido A ou B, trata-se de encontrar um rumo decente para este país.


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jun 2008 às 20:17)

Vince disse:


> I Sobre Guterres e Durão, ambos se piraram da "espelunca" ou do "pântano", ambos só me merecem um grande desprezo. Ponto final.
> 
> Sobre Santana, acho que sendo uma personagem que nunca nem jamais me inspirou ou inspirará qualquer confiança não entendo a referência tantas vezes a ele,



Absolutamente de acordo!!!


----------



## rbsmr (1 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Vince disse:


> Como dizes, a Europa toda passa por dificuldades, e todo o mundo na verdade, mas a 250km daqui onde estou a gasolina está muito mais barata apesar das petrolíferas e os especuladores serem os mesmos. Um pouco mais a noroeste há um país chamado Irlanda que era tão pobre e sem recursos como nós, entrou na UE poucos anos antes de nós, misteriosamente tem apenas uns 50 ou 100km (e esta heim!) de autoestradas e não me lembro que tenha alguma vez organizado algum campeonato europeu de futebol ou expo mundial. Nesse pais, pobre de recursos e conservador de tradições como nós, há 15 anos era mesmo muito parecido com Portugal, hoje lá ganha-se em média 3 ou 4 vezes o ordenado médio de Portugal, mesmo sem petróleo, sem autoestradas ou projectos de TGV. Não há varinhas mágicas, mas há países que souberam aproveitar em momentos económicos bons as oportunidades e outros que não. Não se trata da ideologia X ou Y, do partido A ou B, trata-se de encontrar um rumo decente para este país.



Vince, bom exemplo do pessimismo luso! E é por causa desta mentalidade derrotista (acrescentando a preguiça nacional da qual a referida (real ou virtual ) corrupção é um "orgulhoso produto") somos estruturalmente uns derrotados. Porque quando nos empenhamos em algo, vemos que somos verdadeiramente capazes! (a organização do Europeu e da Expo98 são verdadeiros exemplos, para desgosto dos "velhos do Restelo"). 
A diferença dos irlandeses é que souberam canalizar as "sinergias organizativas" para resolver os seus problemas estruturais. Acontece que os portugueses não querem fazê-lo, precisamente porque estão mais preocupados em criticar-se a si próprios (começando pelo carro do vizinho que é melhor que o meu etc....).

Visto bem a solução resume-se a uma (não) simples mudança de mentalidades! 
O QUE ACONTECE É QUE SOMOS TÃO BONS COMO OS OUTROS POVOS: SÓ NÃO QUEREMOS É SÊ-LO!
ARREGACEM AS MANGAS E AO TRABALHO, CARAMBA!


----------



## psm (1 Jun 2008 às 22:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> E é só este? E o do Durão/Santana? e o do Guterres? e o do Cavaco?
> Não me façam rir.
> A Europa onde estamos inseridos está toda a passar por dificuldades resultante da sua dependência energética.Essa é que é a verdade.
> Em meio ano o preço do crude quase que  duplicou de preço.
> ...







Desde que sou maior de idade o meu voto vai sempre para a cor do leite.
Os politicos não gostam muito deste voto,pois é muito subversivo, e perigoso para eles(lembrar o que aconteceu na Argentina quando 11% da população votou assim,penso que foi esta percentagem)

O Durão, o grande homem das massas trabalhadoras, é um dos muitos culpados da situação em que estamos.Temos que lembrar quem foi o estalageiro dos Açores, e apunhalou a europa(não esquecer quem tinha contratos no Iraque, a nivel de exploração de petroleo antes do inicio da guerra) e que a partir dai mergulhou na crise em que estamos.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jun 2008 às 14:09)

psm disse:


> Desde que sou maior de idade o meu voto vai sempre para a cor do leite.
> Os politicos não gostam muito deste voto,pois é muito subversivo, e perigoso para eles(lembrar o que aconteceu na Argentina quando 11% da população votou assim,penso que foi esta percentagem)



Concordo! Penso que a forma de demonstrar o descontentamento é com o voto branco e não com a abstenção. A abstenção é anti democrática. Mostra falta de sentido de cidadania e desrespeito por todos (e digo quer nacional quer internacionalmente) aqueles que lutam pela instituição de Direitos, Liberdades e Garantias.

Desde que atingi a maioridade nunca! faltei a um acto eleitoral.


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

psm disse:


> Os politicos não gostam muito deste voto,pois é muito subversivo, e perigoso para eles(lembrar o que aconteceu na Argentina quando 11% da população votou assim,penso que foi esta percentagem) Quote]
> 
> Eu tenho dúvidas de que haja alguma utilidade no voto em branco, muito sinceramente. Não vejo como seja subversivo. Os políticos que se estão nas tintas, continuarão na mesma, porque os votos em branco não influenciam em nada a sua eleição; não contam, tal como os nulos!


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2008 às 18:49)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Eu tenho dúvidas de que haja alguma utilidade no voto em branco, muito sinceramente. Não vejo como seja subversivo. Os políticos que se estão nas tintas, continuarão na mesma, porque os votos em branco não influenciam em nada a sua eleição; não contam, tal como os nulos!



Apesar de perceber a boa intenção do *psm* aquando o seu voto em branco, concordo com o *José M. Sousa* quando fala da falta de utilidade desse tipo de voto. Lá está, desde que o voto não seja contra o seu partido, os políticos estão se marimbando se o papelinho vem em branco. Aliás, antes em branco que contra eles".

O que é de facto espantoso em Portugal, é a percentagem de abstenção que se verifica sempre que o povo é chamado a votar. Seja para eleições presidenciais, para as autárquicas. Em referendos, ou o que quer que seja. 
O que leva a crer que no fundo temos um governo à imagem daquilo que somos. "Um povo desleixado do deixa andar...".


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jun 2008 às 19:09)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de perceber a boa intenção do *psm* aquando o seu voto em branco, concordo com o *José M. Sousa* quando fala da falta de utilidade desse tipo de voto. Lá está, desde que o voto não seja contra o seu partido, os políticos estão se marimbando se o papelinho vem em branco. Aliás, antes em branco que contra eles".
> O que é de facto espantoso em Portugal, é a percentagem de abstenção que se verifica sempre que o povo é chamado a votar. Seja para eleições presidenciais, para as autárquicas. Em referendos, ou o que quer que seja.
> O que leva a crer que no fundo temos um governo à imagem daquilo que somos. "Um povo desleixado do deixa andar...".



André, desculpa mas o teu argumento parece paradoxal: A abstenção é o que se verifica mais... porque o Povo também é preguiçoso e indiferente. É o que significa a abstenção!!!! Aí é que os políticos ficam mesmo contentes! *Governam um rebanho de ovelhas!!!*

O voto em branco é que tem um significado de protesto: as pessoas foram lá, perderam o tempo a ir votar e disseram: NENHUM DE VOCÊS PRESTA, apesar do meu voto não ser, DIRECTAMENTE, contra vocês!!! 

Mas na realidade o meu voto é CONTRA TODOS VOCÊS!!

Não se fala nos votos em branco porque eles significam precisamente isto: PROTESTO, INDIGNAÇÃO! Isso não interessa ser falado!

Podem consultar aqui:

http://www.eleicoes.mj.pt/legislativas2005/IS/D23/index.html

Os brancos e nulos (até mesmo só os brancos) eram suficientes para eleger um deputado!!!!!

As ovelhas foram 34%...andam com o resto do rebanho...desde que o subsídio caia na conta ao fim do mês, tudo bem! O problema dos portugueses é precisamente a preguiça (v. o meu post de 1 de Junho) e a falta de gosto pela _res_ pública! Esquecem que a "coisa" pública é minha, é tua, é da minha família, é de todos os portugueses! 
Em vez de se preocuparem com a _res_ pública, que também lhes pertence, preocupam-se em ser mais o vizinho,  apenas por razões mesquinhas... 
Enfim....como eu já disse é um problema (NÃO) simples de mentalidade...

ACONSELHO A LEITURA:

http://causa-nossa.blogspot.com/2004/03/voto-branco-e-democracia.html


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2008 às 19:40)

rbsmr disse:


> André, desculpa mas o teu argumento parece paradoxal: A abstenção é o que se verifica mais... porque o Povo também é preguiçoso e indiferente. É o que significa a abstenção!!!! Aí é que os políticos ficam mesmo contentes! *Governam um rebanho de ovelhas!!!*
> 
> O voto em branco é que tem um significado de protesto: as pessoas foram lá, perderam o tempo a ir votar e disseram: NENHUM DE VOCÊS PRESTA, apesar do meu voto não ser, DIRECTAMENTE, contra vocês!!!
> 
> ...



*rbsmr*, mas eu concordo com o que disse, e é isso que penso.
Quando referi que "os politicos estão se marimbando se o papelinho vem em branco" referia-me exactamente ao que referiu: "_Não se fala nos votos em branco porque (...) Isso não interessa ser falado!_".
Ou seja, no fundo de que serve essa revolta e esse protesto se de nada vai ser tido em conta?
A teoria do voto em branco que me deu a ler (obrigado por isso) é muito bonita, mas lá está, de que é isso tido em conta?
Podemos com os votos em branco eleger um deputado que represente esse protesto e indignação?
Então de que vale? Para que serve se não para estatisticas?

Apesar de triste, o senhor próprio o disse: "Isso não interessa ser falado!"
E é mesmo triste...


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jun 2008 às 21:46)

AnDré disse:


> *rbsmr*, mas eu concordo com o que disse, e é isso que penso.
> Quando referi que "os politicos estão se marimbando se o papelinho vem em branco" referia-me exactamente ao que referiu: "_Não se fala nos votos em branco porque (...) Isso não interessa ser falado!_".
> Ou seja, no fundo de que serve essa revolta e esse protesto se de nada vai ser tido em conta?
> A teoria do voto em branco que me deu a ler (obrigado por isso) é muito bonita, mas lá está, de que é isso tido em conta?
> ...



Viva André!
"Não interessa ser falado" é verdade. É indiferente... Ok. Mas um provérbio oriental diz o que penso e subscrevo (Se a maioria das pessoas assim pensasse o mundo seria diferente - não digo todas - há que salvaguardar a diferença):

"Mais vale acender uma luz do que maldizer a escuridão"

EDIT:

Peço desculpa pelos CAPS nas mensagens anteriores!


----------



## rbsmr (3 Jun 2008 às 11:23)

_Concorrência: não há concertação de preços nem abuso da posição dominante nos combustíveis
03.06.2008 - 10h42
Por Lurdes Ferreira, Ana Brito



O presidente da Autoridade da Concorrência (AdC) afirmou hoje que a investigação levada a cabo pelo regulador "não conseguiu" encontrar situações ilícitas na formação dos preços dos combustíveis em Portugal, nem situações de abuso da posição dominante por parte das maiores petrolíferas do mercado, nomeadamente a Galp Energia, a BP e a Repsol.

"Estamos perante um problema que ultrapassa a dimensão nacional e ultrapassa as questões concorrenciais", disse o novo presidente da AdC.

O regulador "identificou indícios de correspondendia razoavel entre os preços praticados e os custos da actividade. Não havia indícios na pratica de preços excessivos, imputável" às petrolíferas.

No entanto, a AdC apresenta recomendações em quatro áreas: acesso de concorrentes ao mercado retalhista, informação aos utentes do mercado retalhista, acesso aos terminais portuários e ainda que não haja limitações injustificadas ao armazenamento dos combustíveis líquidos.

"Há mais a fazer no licenciamento dos postos de combustíveis, mais informação de preços à entrada de postos", disse Manuel Sebastião.

"Não encontrámos indicios de que tenha havido entendimento ilícito entre duas ou mais empresas, a informação está disponível. Procurámos e não encontrámos. Quanto à associação de empresas, também não encontrámos indícios no sentido de alterar os preços de modo que não fossem concorrenciais", assegurou aos deputados da comissão parlamentar.

Segundo as contas da AdC, a estrutura de custos para a gasolina e para o gasóleo é a seguinte: para o preço médio de 1,39 euros por litro de gasolina, 43 cêntimos correspondem ao preço à saída da refinaria, dois cêntimos destinam-se ao armazenamento e transporte,11 cêntimos são para os retalhistas e 82 cêntimos são impostos.

Para o gasóleo a um preço médio de 1,23 cêntimos, 52 cêntimos são preço à saída da refinaria, dois cêntimos vão para o armazenamento e transporte, 11 cêntimos para os retalhistas e 67 cêntimos para impostos.

Manuel Sebastião mostrou evoluções de preços, segundo os quais os valores praticados em Portugal estão alinhados pela média europeia antes e depois de impostos. Com Espanha é que "a comparação é desfavorável". Para o presidente da AdC, "não é Portugal que tem impostos mais elevados do que Espanha, é Espanha que tem impostos mais baixos do que a Europa".

Para o responsável, há três questões de fundo: o choque petrolífero, o câmbio euro/dólar e a situação do mercado dos combustíveis líquidos, muito ligado à evolução do preço do crude.

Com dados de comparação entre Dezembro de 2007 e Abril 2008, mostrou aos deputados que o preço em dólares subiu 20 por cento, a moeda norte-americana desvalorizou-se oito por cento e o preço em euros subiu 11 por cento. São dados que mostram que "o efeito cambial atenua mas não anula a evolução dos preços". "É um mercado muito ligado ao mercado do crude", concluiu.

A lei da Concorrência não proíbe a posição dominante, sublinhou o presidente da AdC, "proíbe é o abuso da posição dominante" que é normalmente reflectido sob a forma de preço excessivo. Nesse sentido, concluiu, "não houve infracção". _

www.publico.clix.pt

:assobio:


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

rbsmr disse:


> _Concorrência: não há concertação de preços nem abuso da posição dominante nos combustíveis
> 03.06.2008 - 10h42
> Por Lurdes Ferreira, Ana Brito
> 
> ...



Mas estavas à espera de quê, num país onde muitos puxam para o mesmo saco, claro, que não haveria cartelização nem que tivesse a 2 euros o litro, mas que belo país à beira-mar plantado.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 16:25)

rbsmr disse:


> Segundo as contas da AdC, a estrutura de custos para a gasolina e para o gasóleo é a seguinte: para o preço médio de 1,39 euros por litro de gasolina, 43 cêntimos correspondem ao preço à saída da refinaria, dois cêntimos destinam-se ao armazenamento e transporte,11 cêntimos são para os retalhistas e *82 cêntimos são impostos*.
> 
> Para o gasóleo a um preço médio de 1,23 cêntimos, 52 cêntimos são preço à saída da refinaria, dois cêntimos vão para o armazenamento e transporte, 11 cêntimos para os retalhistas e *67 cêntimos para impostos*.
> :



Hoje, o preço de referência da gasolina sem chumbo 95 está a 1,491€ (+10 centimos que no estudo) e o Gasóleo a 1,416€ (+ 19centimos que no estudo).
Esta diferença deve-se aos últimos aumentos que não foram considerados neste estudo, ou o preço médio do estudo, não corresponde de maneira nenhuma à verdade? É que ainda são alguns centimos consideráveis.

Acho impressionante a fatia de impostos!


----------



## Seavoices (3 Jun 2008 às 17:34)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, o preço de referência da gasolina sem chumbo 95 está a 1,491€ (+10 centimos que no estudo) e o Gasóleo a 1,416€ (+ 19centimos que no estudo).
> Esta diferença deve-se aos últimos aumentos que não foram considerados neste estudo, ou o preço médio do estudo, não corresponde de maneira nenhuma à verdade? É que ainda são alguns centimos consideráveis.
> 
> Acho impressionante a fatia de impostos!



Sabem qual é na prática, a percentagem de descida do preço do Barril nos EUA desde a alta da semana passada?

Menos 8%

Sabem qual deveria de ser o valor do Gasóleo neste momento 1,30 em comparação aos 1,419 neste momento

Só para terem uma ideia...

PS - Não teve em conta possíveis oscilações do valor do Euro/USD


----------



## psm (3 Jun 2008 às 19:07)

Ui!!!!!!!!!!!! O Amorim estava tão preocupado!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2008 às 19:12)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, o preço de referência da gasolina sem chumbo 95 está a 1,491€ (+10 centimos que no estudo) e o Gasóleo a 1,416€ (+ 19centimos que no estudo).
> Esta diferença deve-se aos últimos aumentos que não foram considerados neste estudo, ou o preço médio do estudo, não corresponde de maneira nenhuma à verdade? É que ainda são alguns centimos consideráveis.
> 
> Acho impressionante a fatia de impostos!



Neste momento, os preços médios dos combustíveis em Portugal são os seguintes:

gasolina sem chumbo 95: 1,485€
gasoleo: 1,408€


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jun 2008 às 21:50)

Petróleo chegou hoje aos 139.12 dólares: 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080606/ap_on_bi_ge/oil_prices

E ainda não chegaram os furacões ao Golfo do México.


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2008 às 13:43)

Algumas consequências da situação actual:

Em Portugal:



> *
> No primeiro trimestre do ano
> Consumo de combustíveis diminuiu*
> O consumo de combustíveis caiu 1,9 por cento no primeiro trimestre do ano, face ao mesmo período do ano passado, indicou esta sexta-feira a Autoridade da Concorrência (AdC).
> ...




Nos EUA:

Pela primeira vez desde 1979 diminuiu o total de milhas percorridas nos EUA:




> 2008 marks the first time since 1979 that there has been a drop in miles travelled in over the month of March. *This drop corresponds to 11 billion less miles traveled*, according to FHWA. Over the first quarter of 2008, greenhouse gas emissions from the transportation sector have also dropped 9 million metric tons compared to past years, something that no amount of political posturing has yet to accomplish.





> Gasoline jumps; miles driven in March drops, first time since '79
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/energy/2008-05-23-gas-prices-friday_N.htm




E também o princípio do fim de uma era, a dos SUV's:



> *Rising Gas Prices Finally Kill The Once-Mighty SUV*
> ..
> "The SUV as a lifestyle choice, as a personal statement, is dead," Aaron Bragman, an industry analyst at Global Insight, tells Wired.com. "People are downsizing from their big trucks to smaller cars."
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 13:16)

Esta manhã o cenário em Lisboa era caótico junto das estações de serviços. Já não há combustiveis em muitas delas, e onde há as filas são gigantes.
No meu supermercado mais próximo, um Pingo Doce, ontem já não havia imensos produtos sobretudo frescos como frutas e vegetais. No aeroporto de Lisboa também já falta o combustivel,  já ontem alguns voos de Lisboa tiveram que ir ao Porto/Pedras Rubras para abastecer. Hoje a situação mantem-se, muitas escalas no Porto. Um voo Lisboa-Newark fez escala na Terceira para abastecer e outro para Salvador/Brasil fez escala no Funchal.

E nas vossas regiões, como está a situação ?


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2008 às 13:34)

Aqui por Coimbra ainda não consegui avaliar a situação hoje! Mas ontem para ir comprar uma botija de gás à GALP do estádio (para quem conhece) estive bastante tempo à espera! A fila de veículos era enorme e certamente que esta não é das bombas mais concorridas em Coimbra. Também ao pé de mim existe um Pingo Doce e ontem praticamente não havia vegetais (hoje presumo que não exista nada) e faltava bastante carne. peixe não notei nada de significativo. Outros frescos e congelados estavam com as parteleiras um pouco vazias. yogurtes praticamente zero!

A situação não está a a ficar nada bonita e não se prevê grandes melhorias! A greve deve ser para manter por mais uns dias!


----------



## storm (11 Jun 2008 às 13:42)

A situação por aqui está jeitosa, No Vilar a fila as 11:30 já ia em 1 Km, no Bombarral as estações de serviço(da marca) estavam quase a abarrotar, no intermarché e na cooperativa estavam filas gigantes(nunca tinha visto filas destas.
E quem pensar em gasóleo agrícola, aqui na cooperativa já não existe desde quinta-feira, e quem levar vasilhas extras não abastecem (isto na cooperativa, pelo o que me foi dito e que foi ordem que veio de fax).

No Lidl e Dia já não a iogurtes e frescos. Também já falta carne em muitos talhos e principalmente os frescos.

As batatas estavam a ir para Espanha e os preços estavam animados, com isto já começou a descer a pique(a uma semana estva a 0,30 €/kg, esta semana já está a 0,15, sem comentários)


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2008 às 14:53)

Venham abastecer-se de combustível e fazer compras a Castelo Branco! Ainda não há queixas por cá! 

Ontem meti gasolina SC95 no Jumbo a 1.435EUR enquanto na Galp estava a 1.501EUR!! Tive foi de suportar 6 filas de transito a afunilar numa só para pagamentos.

Tenho ouvido falar que no Lidl já faltam alimentos frescos. Mas do Jumbo, Pingo Doce, Modelo, Feira Nova e Mini-Preço ainda não há queixas..

A minha irmã mora nos Olivais e já me perguntou se há gasóleo por cá, eu disse-lhe que há, mas se calhar o melhor é vir de combóio, pois não deve haver camiões a barrar a linha!!

Não entendo 2 coisas nesta crise:

1. Porque é que o preço dos combustíveis não acompanha a desvalorização do Dolar?
2. Algum país estará a fazer stocks exagerados para provocar alguma crise ou para aumentar a procura do Dolar.. Será?
3. Porque é que o interior não tem impostos ISP ou IVA sobre combustível mais baixo, à semelhança do IRC das empresas que por aqui se instalem? Assim evitava-se a fuga de rios de dinheiro para Espanha aqui a 50kms, assim como a deslocalização da sede das empresas para Espanha por motivos fiscais! Eu sei que estou defendendo o interior e por cá já temos as SCUT's sem portagens, mas a verdade é que por cá ta tudo a deixar o dinheiro em Espanha, é inevitável. Quanto às SCUTs pagas que evitariam um ISP tão elevado, até tou de acordo com o princípio do pagador/utilizador, desde que não nos tivessem destruído o IP2, e desde que tivessemos uma EN18 com mais 2 faixas de rodagem! Assim não há milagres..


Vamos ver os próximos episódios..


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Jun 2008 às 15:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Não entendo 2 coisas nesta crise:
> 
> 1. Porque é que o preço dos combustíveis não acompanha a desvalorização do Dolar?
> 2. Algum país estará a fazer stocks exagerados para provocar alguma crise ou para aumentar a procura do Dolar.. Será?




Viva! Antes de ir ao dólar, o problema fundamental é que a oferta de petróleo em todo o mundo está estagnada de há três anos para cá, enquanto a procura não pára de crescer. É um problema estrutural, que veio para ficar. Embora ainda haja muito petróleo por explorar, não é de tão fácil acesso, seja por razões geológicas, económicas ou geopolíticas. Se fizermos uma pequena extrapolação da evolução do consumo chinês ou indiano, por exemplo, tendo como referência os níveis de um país consumidor médio ocidental (já nem falo dos EUA - que sózinhos - 300 milhões - consomem cerca de 1/4 do petróleo - cerca de 20 milhões de barris dia ) chegamos à conclusão que não há petróleo barato que nos valha. A essa conclusão estão a chegar uma série de intervenientes no mercado, incluindo os especuladores nos mercados de futuros (daí alguns falarem que tudo não passa de especulação). No entanto, estes especuladores não detêm petróleo, eles não armazenam nada, especulam apenas sobre o preço. E os stocks estão de facto a níveis um bocadinho baixos. 
Os russos da GAZPROM, por exemplo, vieram dizer que num horizonte não muito longo podemos ver o petróleo nos US$250

Agora, o dólar. Como a moeda de referência a que o petróleo é transaccionado é o dólar - embora muitas vendas sejam feitas já em euros - quando o dólar desvaloriza em relação a todas as outras moedas, isso significa - com tudo o resto constante - que o petróleo fica mais barato para todos os outros compradores, o que lhes permite comprar mais - caso da China, por exemplo. Por outro lado, os países exportadores de petróleo, ao receberem os mesmos dólares que valem menos, ficam com menos poder de compra (note-se que os árabes têm que comprar quase tudo o que comem ao estrangeiro) e, portanto, têm interesse acrescido em aumentar os preços.

Mas a verdade é que, mesmo tendo em conta a desvalorização do dólar face ao euro , o preço do petróleo também tem aumentado em euros! Na última semana o petróleo atingiu um novo recorde. US$139 enquanto a cotação dolar/euro anda em torno dos 1.54/1.56 há várias semanas.

Dito tudo isto, não significa que a GALP não tenha abusado da sua posição.


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2008 às 15:46)

Concordo José! 

Eu já tinha "postado" algures que com as Economias Emergentes da China, India e no futuro o Paquistão, com crescimentos de PIB da ordem dos 10% ou mais. Depois vale a pena relembrar que a China representa 1/4 ou 1/5 da população mundial e a India representa 1/5 ou 1/6 da população mundial! É muito aumento de consumo de facto!

Mas também já tinha ouvido falar, de alguém da OPEP que o problema não seria da falta de petróleo e que tinham capacidade inclusivé de aumentar mais ainda a produção, diziam que o problema é estrutural sim mas no que toca à capacidade de distribuição! E que não se compreendia todo este aumento de procura desmesurado!

Mas pronto, só eles sabem da verdade.. Mesmo que pudessemos reciclar todos os óleos e incorporá-los nos combustíveis teriamos de lhes incorporar o ISP e o IVA! É triste nem assim haver incentivos no que toca a esta parte!


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Jun 2008 às 16:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Concordo José!
> 
> 
> Mas também já tinha ouvido falar, de alguém da OPEP que o problema não seria da falta de petróleo e que tinham capacidade inclusivé de aumentar mais ainda a produção, diziam que o problema é estrutural sim mas no que toca à capacidade de distribuição! E que não se compreendia todo este aumento de procura desmesurado!



Certo! Trata-se de um problema complexo, que eu não tenho a pretensão de explicar por completo. Há de facto um problema com a refinação. É que o petróleo não é todo igual. Há petróleo com baixo teor de enxofre - o light sweet crude - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_crude_oil - que é mais fácil de refinar. 
Acontece que este petróleo de alta qualidade parece estar a esgotar-se ainda mais rapidamente. E não houve investimento suficiente neste tipo de equipamentos para responder à procura crescente, nomeadamente para processar petróleos mais pesados (com teor mais elevado de enxofre)

Os sauditas de facto são pouco transparentes em relação às suas reservas de petróleo. Mas há fortes  razões para crer que as reservas oficiais estão empoladas. Mas, como disse, não se trata apenas de um problema geológico. Há uma tendência de longo prazo para que as grandes reservas   sobrantes se concentrem no Médio Oriente, o que confere um poder acrescido à OPEP. Além disso, é uma zona politicamente instável, etc.


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2008 às 16:20)

por aqui já não ha combustivel, as filas nas gasolineira continuam
alguns alimentos ja se notam a sua escassez no supermercado, nunca vi nada assim


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Jun 2008 às 16:34)

A propósito da falta de alimentos (isto dava um novo tópico) nos supermercados, sugiro a leitura de entrevista ao Arq. Ribeiro Telles que, há muito, vem alertando para a dependência alimentar e a necessidade de produzir mais perto dos centros consumidores.

Um excerto - podem encontrá-la aqui http://estragodanacao.blogspot.com/search?q=ribeiro+telles 

clickem "reportagens ambientais" e procurem logo abaixo :


P – Ao longo das décadas de intervenção política e cívica sentiu-se, por certo, incompreendido muitas vezes. Por exemplo, em relação à sua defesa das hortas nas cidades, muitos achavam isso algo exótico ou mesmo esotérico...

R – Agora já não acham. Começaram finalmente a compreender a importância da agricultura junto dos centros populacionais. Aqui na zona de Lisboa já existem hortas, mas que é necessário fomentar e disciplinar.

P – Essa produção agrícola pode ter algum relevo, para além do auto-consumo ou do recreio?

R – Sim. Por exemplo, em 2006, a cidade de Chicago inaugurou 26 mercados só para escoar a produção local de produtos agrícolas.

P – Há quem diga que está à frente do tempo. O que sente quando se confirma o que diz?

R – Depois da catástrofe, não sinto nada. Agora, antes disso, vou insistindo.

P – A generalidade das pessoas fica possessa ao ver algo mal feito. Mas o senhor tem uma característica peculiar nessas circunstâncias: ri-se sempre, mesmo quando depois faz uma crítica demolidora...

R – Eu também fico possesso, mas depois rio-me. A vida tem muito de comédia e nós gostamos de comediantes. Eu rio-me dos outros, que se levam muito a sério. Ainda há pouco tempo fui convidado para visitar um espaço verde na Figueira da Foz e aquilo que vi foi um parque ridículo no meio do relvado, cortaram os arbustos todos só para ficarem uns penachos (risos). Cortaram o cabelo curto, à inglesa (risos).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2008 às 16:47)

Boas

Há pouco fui a Ponte Sor e o cenário é semelhante


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

José M. Sousa disse:


> A propósito da falta de alimentos (isto dava um novo tópico) nos supermercados...



Se dava para um novo tópico?! Meus senhores! Dava para um filme, nem queiram saber!!

Imaginem só: com os postos de abastecimento de combustível vazios e os bloqueios, acabava a distribuição no comércio alimentar em menos de 15 dias. A polícia pode fazer escolta, é o que nos vale, mas não há capacidade para fazer escolta em todos os postos de abastecimento como se está a verificar. 

O problema não é tão grave nas pequenas cidades e aldeias, os meus pais até têm um quintal com hortícolas e criação.

Mas numa grande cidade, torna-se num verdadeiro caos que pode instalar-se caso surja o pânico dos zunzuns..

E a criminalidade e os car-jackings? Já pensaram no risco que é assaltar um carro e ser apanhado por falta de combustível ou nem sequer pegar?!

Que filme..


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 17:52)

Eu penso que ninguém sabe exactamente o que se passa ou o que vai acontecer nos próximos tempos. É uma situação muito complexa que envolve muitas variáveis a começar na escassez, passando pelo dólar e acabando nos especuladores. Saber o peso de cada coisa nisto tudo deve ser impossível.

A única boa notícia recente foi o que sucedeu a semana passada. Quando há alguns dias atrás o petróleo disparou $16.24 em apenas 36 horas (a notícia que o José colocou cá)

E perguntam vocês, porque é que essa subida foi boa ? 

Porque provocou um formidável cataclismo entre especuladores 

A estagnação ou mesmo diminuição do consumo nos países ocidentais e as notícias da diminuição de subsidios aos combustiveis nalguns países asiáticos levou a maioria dos especuladores a apostar na baixa do barril para os $120 o que quebraria um importante suporte e a descida não ficaria por aí.

Para quem está menos familiarizado com estas coisas do investimento especulativo, eu explico muito toscamente, os especuladores podem também ganhar muito dinheiro com as descidas. Normalmente as pessoas comuns como nós ganham com as acções mas apenas com as subidas. Os especuladores ganham com ambas. 

Como é que isso se processa. Com aquilo que se chama posições curtas ou vendas a descoberto. Basicamente vendemos um activo que pedimos emprestado, ou seja, vendemos uma coisa que não é nossa mas que depois mais tarde temos que comprar e devolver ao proprietário. Geralmente quem nos empresta o activo é a corretora do seu próprio fundo ou dos clientes da corretora que detêm esse activo e que na altura não têm intenções de vender (chamado de posição longa).

Portanto se os especuladores tinham a certeza que o barril ia baixar dos $120 vendem petróleo (que não é deles) ao preço de mercado (mais alto) com a expectativa de passado uns dias então comprarem-no mais barato e devolverem esse activo ao proprietário que o emprestou. E nesse processo ganham uma pipa de massa. Por exemplo vendem a $130, compram a 120$,  ganham $10 e isto tudo sem terem activo (petróleo) nenhum.

Isto é tudo muito lindo mas de vez em quando corre mal. O que aconteceu ? Primeiro foi o próprio mercado que parecia não mostrar de forma tão clara que ia descer, depois foram umas declarações do Banco central europeu que poderia aumentar novamente os juros que afundaram mais um pouco o dólar e finalmente as declarações dum ministro israelita a propósito do Irão. 

O mercado não só não desceu como subiu apanhando os especuladores em contra-mão gerando o pânico. Todos desataram a comprar acções para cobrirem o mais rápidamente possível as suas posições curtas. Se quando bate certo podem ganhar muito dinheiro, a verdade é que quando bate errado podem perder fortunas, geralmente é muito devastador. Porque não só vendem um activo mal vendido, subiu em vez de descer (a que se somam todas as despesas com comissões de venda, da compra e do empréstimo, etc) como tem que ir ao mercado comprá-lo para devolver o activo sempre a perder dinheiro. Para piorar o cenário, a própria compra  ajuda a subir ainda mais os preços ampliando os seus prejuízos. É um pouco como apertar com as próprias mãos um garrote no próprio pescoço.

Foi toda esta sequência de eventos que fez na semana passada o petróleo subir como nunca tinha subido até hoje. A diferença é que desta vez quem saiu muito chamuscado foram os especuladores. E isso é positivo pois são revezes destes que fazem muitos deles sair do mercado a lamber feridas.

Na prática não beneficiámos com isto, o petróleo subiu na mesma, mas ajuda pelo menos a perceber a confusão toda que se passa no mercado. E um especulador ferido ou morto em combate é sempre uma boa notícia. Muitos deles a seguir a um desaire ainda se enterram mais e os mercados tendem a reencontrar alguma racionalidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2008 às 18:12)

Tem de se criar regras de racionamento de consumo, essencialmente num país como o nosso que depende altamente do petroleo, e para além de depender de tal matéria-prima não a possuiu no seu território e para azar dos azares ainda está em crise, ou numa pseudo-retoma.

Muitos economistas já previam este cenário e a tendencência é para piorar pois especulação só gera mais especulação, acabar com isto está tanto nas nossas mãos, como nas mãos dos estados a nivel mundial.

Se não se põe um travão nisto e se esclarece e estuda bem a situação no Inverno facilmente teremos o barril a 200 doláres.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2008 às 23:45)

*Caos está instalado no Algarve (síntese)*


> Bombas fechadas, dezenas de carros avariados ou sem combustível na Via do Infante, pessoas a pé na auto-estrada e supermercados fechados são apenas alguns dos reflexos da paralisação dos camionistas.
> 
> A situação provocada pela greve dos camionistas está a parar muitas das principais cidades do Algarve, à semelhança do resto do país.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Barlavento Online

O caos instalou-se no Algarve, em Olhão quem acabou com a gasolina 95 esta manhã na BP fui eu, bombas em Olhão sem pingas, tudo fechado, nunca vi tal cenário, agora sim, espero que a greve continue e que o país pare todo, não cedam ao governo, parem o país, e que caia o governo uma cambada de ladrões, e porque não bloquear cidades como Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Faro era o caos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2008 às 02:20)

Camionistas levantaram o embargo  (segundo a Rtp)



algarvio1980 disse:


> O caos instalou-se no Algarve, em Olhão quem acabou com a gasolina 95 esta manhã na BP fui eu, bombas em Olhão sem pingas, tudo fechado, nunca vi tal cenário, agora sim, espero que a greve continue e que o país pare todo, não cedam ao governo, parem o país, e que caia o governo uma cambada de ladrões, e porque não bloquear cidades como Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra, Faro era o caos



Para isso basta esperares que haja um nevão a nivel nacional  fica logo tudo a meio gás.


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 09:09)

O ponto de situação:



> *O país deve regressar à normalidade no que diz respeito ao abastecimento de alimentos e combustíveis dentro de no máximo 48 horas.*
> 
> «Deverá demorar um dia a 48 horas, mas dependerá agora das empresas transportadoras», afirmou o porta-voz do movimento dos transportadores, António Lóios, citado pela «TSF».
> 
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (12 Jun 2008 às 11:31)

Vince disse:


> A única boa notícia recente foi o que sucedeu a semana passada. Quando há alguns dias atrás o petróleo disparou $16.24 em apenas 36 horas (a notícia que o José colocou cá)
> 
> E perguntam vocês, porque é que essa subida foi boa ?
> 
> Porque provocou um formidável cataclismo entre especuladores



Eu percebo a ideia. É verdade que alguns especuladores ficaram escaldados:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ed8a1fdc-3667-11dd-8bb8-0000779fd2ac.html

No entanto, quanto a ser boa notícia, tudo depende da perspectiva. 
Podemos encarar a coisa de forma menos boa: afinal, os preços subiram independentemente dos palpites dos especuladores, o que dá força à ideia de que há razões mais fundamentais.

Aliás, isso foi confirmado pelo relatório da BP e, sobretudo pela AIE:

«The IEA says still higher prices are in store.»

http://www.eurotrib.com/story/2008/6/10/55553/4567


E depois há isto:

«Chinese demand
Beijing announced that its crude oil imports in May increased by 25 percent over 2007 to about 3.8 million b/d. There seems to be no end in sight. Car sales in China during May were up 16 percent over last year. Sinopac, China’s largest refiner, plans to double its imports of refined products during June as part of an effort to relieve shortages prior to the Olympics.»


São de esperar novos episódios na novela dos pescadores, camionistas, taxistas, etc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2008 às 12:44)

Portugal é um país de fracos, os camionistas cederam ao governo, Sócrates ri-se dos portugueses, os espanhóis esses sim, continuam em luta, os portugueses no seu melhor nível.

Estou indignado e irritado com este país, a GALP a maior ladrona com os seus postos fechados, aumentou o preço da gasolina e do gasóleo.

Resultado deste bloqueio quem ganhou e quem perdeu:

Ganhou: 

1º Governo - só os milhões de euros em impostos que ganhou ontem, até dá-me vontade de rir e em 2009 Socrates ganha com maioria absoluta os portugueses adoram-te

Perdeu: 

Perdemos todos, porque os preços mesmo com as bombas encerradas aumenta na mesma, Portugal no seu melhor, viva o futebol, Portugal está a fazer uma excelente campanha no euro o resto que se lixe.

Desculpem lá, o meu desabafo, mas os portugueses não aguentam muito tempo em greve, 1º podem morrer à fome e 2º não podem ir dar a sua voltinha de carro.

Só tenho um desejo, que a greve na Espanha acabe para eu ir continuar abastecer o carro em Ayamonte, mais vale dar os impostos ao Zapatero do que a estes bandos de corruptos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2008 às 12:54)

Pois é para que vale as greves e as manifestações se o governo tá-se nas tintas para issonão vale a pena


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 21:21)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Podemos encarar a coisa de forma menos boa: afinal, os preços subiram independentemente dos palpites dos especuladores, o que dá força à ideia de que há razões mais fundamentais.



Parece que sim. Eu próprio se fosse investidor teria apostado numa baixa na última semana e a esta hora estaria falido 


Mas quanto a mim não existe pressão na procura que justifique estes aumentos continuados, por muito que cresçam os emergentes, tal não justifica só por si estarmos quase a romper mais um patamar, o dos $140/barril. Está numa escalada imparável e difcilmente voltará atrás, quando muito acalmará nos $135.

Parece de facto irreversível e nestes dias estamos a ter um forte sinal de que será assim. A aviação mundial que analisa e conhece este mercado como ninguém dada a sua dependência e vulnerabilidade ao custo dos combustiveis parece ter-se rendido esta semana e começaram a tomar decisões dificeis já para o próximo Inverno IATA:

 TAP admite cancelamento temporário de voos após o Verão
 Air Berlin Plc. said it will permanently ground 14 of its aircraft
 Virgin America vai reduzir voos a partir do quarto trimestre 
 Finnair vai reduzir capacidade em dois por cento 
 Grupo da Continental Airlines reduz capacidade em 6,4% no quarto trimestre 
 US Airways também faz cortes drásticos e começa a cobrar pelo check-in de bagagens
 Ryanair confirma que no Inverno vai tirar 20 aviões de operação


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Jun 2008 às 15:03)

E agora que o Euro acabou para nós, 

continuam os aumentos nos combustíveis:

«Os combustíveis estão mais caros desde a meia-noite de sábado, com a gasolina a subir para 1,528 euros e o gasóleo para 1,436 nos postos da GALP. É a primeira resposta à anunciada intenção do primeiro-ministro de estudar a implementação da taxa "Robin dos Bosques" aos lucros das petrolíferas para financiar os mais afectados pelo aumento dos preços.



A subida foi anunciada aos revendedores pouco antes da meia noite, ao contrário do que é habitual, e cifra-se em 0,9 cêntimos na gasolina e 0,7 cêntimos no gasóleo.»

http://www.esquerda.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7322&Itemid=1


----------



## José M. Sousa (27 Jun 2008 às 16:42)

O Petróleo atingiu hoje pelo menos 142.26 dólares no mercado americano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2008 às 20:32)

O Petróleo (Brent) em Londres que serve de referência para a Europa bateu mais um recorde hoje atingiu os 142,97 dólares segundo a OPEP o preço pode atingir os 170 dólares durante o Verão, e pode mesmo atingir os 400 dólares se ocorrer uma guerra entre o Irão e os Estados Unidos da América.

Brevemente vai fazer repercutir-se estes recentes recordes no preço do crude nos preços dos combustíveis.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 20:16)

Esta manhã, pelas 07:40, o Barril de Petróleo foi negociado em Brasília por *143,91$*


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 19:33)

Petróleo bate novos recordes:
Brent atinge os *146,14 dólares* em Londres


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Rog disse:


> Petróleo bate novos recordes:



Quando é que esta escalada vai parar
Começa a ser muito preocupante principalmete para países como Portugal, que são muito dependentes do petroleo.


----------



## psm (2 Jul 2008 às 20:40)

Os 200 dolares estão mais perto


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2008 às 22:46)

Com o petróleo a bater novos recordes quase todos os dias, a crise começa a aprofundar em vários sectores: a Bolsa de Lisboa (Euronext) ontem teve a sua maior queda desde de 2005 quase 5%, recuou para níveis de 2005, o BCE certamente vai aumentar amanhã  a taxa dos 4% para os 4.25%, a inflação bateu o recorde de 4% na Zona Euro, tudo sobe e o abrandamento económico está aí à porta, consigo vai trazer mais despedimentos e a taxa de desemprego vai subir, Portugal ocupa o 5º país com a taxa de desemprego mais elevada e certamente que vamos ter uma recessão económica ou mesmo um crash nas bolsas, o perigo é iminente basta um rastilho e um fósforo e a bomba explode.

Quanto ao petróleo certamente até meados de Julho deve atingir os 150 dólares, e agora, eu digo se a época dos furacões no Golfo do México for intensa na zona onde estão as plataformas petrolíferas certamente o preço disparará para os 170 a 180 dólares, e quem sabe não atinge os 200 dólares, algo impensável há uns anos atrás.

Já ir a Espanha não compensa abastecer como há 2 meses atrás, em Ayamonte, os preços dispararam com aumentos de 17 cêntimos, quando antigamente poupava 20 euros, agora chega aos 10 a 12 euros, já não compensa porque se fosse só o combustível compensava mas temos que ter em conta o desgaste do automóvel.


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

Novo recorde: 144.32 US$ (NYMEX)


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Brent Londres, novo recorde: 146,34 dólares


----------



## iceworld (6 Jul 2008 às 01:25)

Faço 50.000kms por ano!!!


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jul 2008 às 10:13)

iceworld disse:


> Faço 50.000kms por ano!!!



Isso são cerca de 200km por dia útil!

Será que o "car-sharing" ou o "car-pooling" podem ajudar? :

http://menos1carro.blogs.sapo.pt/95504.html?view=238352

ver aqui definição no comentário de "anabananasplit"



http://www.deboleia.com/

http://www.carpool.com.pt/

http://menos1carro.blogs.sapo.pt/tag/car-sharing

ou combinação de car-sharing com comboio.


Carris  vai alugar automóveis à hora a partir de Setembro
http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/04/28/cidades/carris_alugar_automoveis_a_hora_a_pa.html


----------



## iceworld (6 Jul 2008 às 14:22)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Isso são cerca de 200km por dia útil!
> 
> Será que o "car-sharing" ou o "car-pooling" podem ajudar? :
> 
> ...



Caro José obrigado pela ajuda mas para mim é impossível qualquer uma destas alternativas pois estas são para pessoas que se deslocam em curtas distancias.
De qualquer das formas achei uma óptima ideia.
Vou tentar adquirir um automóvel a gás, pois para mim penso que será uma boa solução para diminuir custos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 17:56)

Recebi hoje um daqueles tantos e-mails de apresentações em powerpoint, mas este despertou-me um maior interesse por ter como titulo: "*Veículos Eléctricos*".

E após a sua leitura fiquei um pouco atordoado com o que li. Não sei até que ponto corresponde à verdade as noticias transmitidas, e por isso vou transcreve-lo para aqui e pedir a vossa opinião, uma vez que é um assunto do interesse de todos.

Então a apresentação dizia o seguinte:


> Certamente já sentiu alguns efeitos do ar poluído que respiramos em cada dia que passa! (Especialmente em cidades grandes).
> 
> Em algumas cidades estrangeiras como no México e no Japão, as emissoras de rádio já alertaram:
> - Atenção, hoje o nível de poluição é alto.
> ...



O que dizer sobre isto?


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 20:08)

Parece-me um pouco a teoria da conspiração, mas não deixa de ser verdade que a poluição nas grandes cidades é um problema bastante grave.


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jul 2008 às 20:43)

Até existe um documentário - "Who Killed the Electric Car?":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Killed_the_Electric_Car?

[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7202740060236675590&q=who+killed+the+electric+car&ei=MopGSM6JKaLQ4AKtpfWlDA[/GVIDEO]


----------



## iceworld (6 Jul 2008 às 22:15)

“Os “lobbies” das grandes companhias petrolíferas não querem que os veículos eléctricos sobrevivam… assim vão fazendo guerras no Médio Oriente por causa do petróleo e matando pessoas em todo o mundo com a poluição dos combustíveis!”

Este última frase diz bastante acerca desse problema.
Eu não tenho dúvidas de que a industria petrolífera é a mais poderosa do mundo seguida pela do armamento. E como tal utilizam todos os meios ao seu alcance para prolongar o mais possível a vida da sua galinha dos ovos de ouro.
No mundo da economia costuma-se dizer:
O melhor negócio do mundo é uma petrolífera bem gerida!
O segundo melhor negócio do mundo é uma petrolífera mal gerida!


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jul 2008 às 23:55)

Nem de propósito, uma amiga minha escreveu um post sobre este assunto no seu blog:

http://supergreenme.blogspot.com/2008/07/who-resuscitated-electric-car.html


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 00:14)

Na minha opinião toda esta escalada no preço do petróleo tem por trás um factor económico, que é a expansão das energias renováveis, mas é uma mera suspeita minha, já os senhores do petróleo dizem que estas subidas de preço não tem qualquer justificação, já que a produção é a mesma ou até mais, os presidentes que mexem com o petróleo são os mesmo pouca coisa mudou desde o ano passado para cá.

Será que os senhores capitalistas envergaram por um caminho verde, o qual nos querem impor á força, através da subida do preço do petróleo, tendo assim como consequência a subida do preço dos combustíveis e levando assim uma racionamento do consumo e levando também assim ás alternativas que existe como forma de obter energia ?? Será mesmo ?? Mim achar que sim


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 00:16)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Nem de propósito, uma amiga minha escreveu um post sobre este assunto no seu blog:
> 
> http://supergreenme.blogspot.com/2008/07/who-resuscitated-electric-car.html



Estou a sentir que vivemos numa era onde o ouro só é negro porque vivemos iludidos por ele. Custa-me a crer que poderiamos hoje, se tivessemos apostado desde o inicio em carros ecológicos, viver sem estarmos dominados por este escalar de preço do petróleo, sem o medo de que amanhã ou depois haja mais um bloqueio, mais uma greve, e lá corre outra vez tudo para as gasolineiras para abastecer o máximo possível.

E isto já para não falar ao nível ambiental.

Mas se já houve carros, se há projectos, então revolucionar o mercado automobilístico não deve ser assim tão dificil. Nem deverá demorar assim tanto tempo... Ou mais uma vez, e porque quem tem petróleo é rei, as coisas serão  adiadas até 2030 ou 2050, até que a guerra estoire, e o petróleo acabe definitivamente?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 11:16)

*G8 quer mais petróleo e um ajuste nas taxas de câmbio das economias emergentes*

O G8 apelou, esta terça-feira, a um aumento da produção de petróleo e a um ajuste nas taxas de câmbio das economias emergentes. Os líderes concordaram ainda na redução de «pelo menos 50 por cento» nas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa.
Os líderes dos países mais industrializados e da Rússia apelaram, esta terça-feira no Japão, aos países produtores de petróleo para aumentarem «a curto prazo» as capacidades de produção e refinação.

Em comunicado, os dirigentes mostraram alguma preocupação com o aumento das pressões inflacionistas na economia mundial, devido à alta nos preços das matérias-primas, alertando que colocam em perigo a estabilidade do crescimento mundial. 

Os líderes dos EUA, Reino Unido, Japão, Alemanha, França, Itália, Rússia e Canadá reconheceram igualmente que os países ricos deveriam contribuir para estabilizar os preços do petróleo, «fazendo esforços suplementares para melhorar a eficiência energética» e apostando na diversificação energética.

O G8 defendeu também um ajuste nas taxas de câmbio das economias emergentes, num apelo que está a ser interpretado como um sinal para o governo de Pequim, motor de um crescimento económico que tem colocado alta pressão nas matérias-primas. 

Os líderes defenderam ainda que um «acordo ambicioso, equilibrado e exaustivo no âmbito das negociações de Doha», que visam diminuir as barreiras comerciais em todo o mundo, «é essencial para o crescimento económico e para o desenvolvimento».

No comunicado, os dirigentes dos oito países afirmam-se contra tentativas proteccionistas no sector do comércio e do investimento internacional e congratularam-se com a convocação de uma reunião ministerial da OMC a partir de 21 de Julho, em Genebra, para tentar desbloquear as negociações.

Quanto às alterações climáticas, os parceiros do G8 concordaram na redução de «pelo menos 50 por cento» nas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa até 2050.

No entanto, o primeiro-ministro do Japão fez saber que este objectivo necessita da colaboração de outras grandes economias, como a China e a Índia.

A cimeira do G8, que teve início segunda-feira num hotel de luxo isolado nas montanhas do norte do Japão, prossegue com discussões sobre o ambiente e o desenvolvimento africano, concluindo quarta-feira.

In:TSF

Mais petróleo ...isto não me está a cheirar bem


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jul 2008 às 12:00)

Lembro-me perfeitamente de ter recebido por mail, acerca dos veículos eléctricos e a teoria da conspiração. 

Acredito que possa haver alguma conspiração, levantando-se barreiras à comercialização generalizada deste tipo de veículos. Talvez seja necessário esperar que sejam estes grandes lobbies a investir e adaptar-se para o comércio deste tipo de veículos.

Motores movidos a hidrogénio já existem há muitas décadas, e penso que os inventores são portugueses (posso estar enganado). Mas nunca conseguiram apoio suficiente..

Mas, sejamos realistas, o hidrogénio pode ser obtido de multiplas formas: como subproduto de muitas reações químicas que ocorrem na industria, mas também podendo ser obtido da hidrólise da água.

É tudo uma questão de sabermos que quantidade de hidrogénio precisamos para substituir a gasolina e o gasóleo. Mas duvido que a indústria produza tanto subproduto de hidrogénio, sendo este também usado na industria em vários processos de hidrogenação.

Também podemos hidrolisar a água, é um processo bastante simples: é preciso uma fonte de corrente eléctrica, um ânodo e um cátodo (um de grafite e outro de cobre, prata ou platina) e já está, de um lado libertam-se bolhas de hidrogénio e do outro bolhas de oxigénio! A questão, é que todos nós sabemos que em Portugal a energia eléctrica que nos chega a casa não provem somente de energias limpas:

0-5%____ Éolica e outras energias renováveis excepto hídrica
20-25%__ Hídrica 
25-35%__ Térmica, através da queima de combustíveis fósseis e outros
25-35%__ Energia importada, tendo as mesmas fontes anteriores acrescentando também a energia nuclear.

Portanto, quero com isto dizer que ficariamos todos felizes por conduzirmos veículos movidos a hidrogénio desde que a energia eléctrica não fosse também ela produzida à custa de energias fósseis (+/-40%). De nada nos adianta passar de consumir gasolina ou gasóleo, se para andarmos a hidrogénio tivermos de gastar ainda mais petróleo para o conseguirmos!

O que há a fazer é criarmos condições para que tal aconteça, e isso significa que não podemos depender em nada do petróleo para produzirmos energia eléctrica!


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 12:18)

Eu também já tinha visto o documentário e a minha opinião sempre foi a de que são apenas teorias da conspiração para entretenimento.

Quanto a mim o que matou o carro eléctrico EV1 foi outra coisa mais simples de perceber. Peguei num gráfico e destaquei os anos do EV1:






O petróleo nesses anos descia de preço. Se mesmo hoje com o petróleo quase a $150 a massificação de carros eléctricos não será nada fácil, como acreditar que com o petróleo a cair até aos $17/barril e num país com impostos baixos na gasolina um carro eléctrico pudesse ser bem sucedido ?
Além do mais parece que houve muito interesse inicial, mas depois quando chegou a hora de o ter a maioria dos interessados  desapareceu, algo que não me surpreende mesmo nada. De boas intenções está o inferno cheio.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 14:31)

*Produtores de petróleo sem «margem» para aumentar produção, diz especialista*

José Caleia Rodrigues alertou que os produtores de petróleo não «têm margem de manobra» para aumentar a produção, como solicitado pelo G8. Para o especialista, os líderes dos oito países deveriam ter sugerido a diminuição do consumo. 

José Caleia Rodrigues diz que os produtores de petróleo não têm margem de manobra para aumentar a produção 

José Caleia Rodrigues, consultor e analista na área do petróleo, alertou, esta terça-feira, que «aparentemente» os produtores de petróleo não «têm margem de manobra» para aumentar a produção de petróleo, como solicitado pelos países do G8.

Em declarações à TSF, o especialista alertou que «qualquer aumento de extracção de petróleo corresponde a investimentos astronómicos», sendo que se o caminho for esse «todos teremos de pagar».

«O petróleo das grandes bolsas que estão a ser extraídas há mais de 50 anos estão com taxas de esgotamento enormes, daí que qualquer aumento de extracção corresponde a investimentos astronómicos», reforçou.

O analista adiantou que apenas a Rússia tem aumentado «um pouco» a produção, porque «parece que tem uma técnica que ainda não é utilizada por outros na extracção de grande profundidade».

José Caleia Rodrigues defendeu que o apelo dos países do G8 deveria ser sido para um «menor consumo» dos recursos petrolíferos.

In:TSF

Acho que estas noticias vão fazer o preço do petróleo subir uma vez mais


----------



## José M. Sousa (8 Jul 2008 às 20:20)

Vince disse:


> Eu também já tinha visto o documentário e a minha opinião sempre foi a de que são apenas teorias da conspiração para entretenimento.
> 
> Quanto a mim o que matou o carro eléctrico EV1 foi outra coisa mais simples de perceber. Peguei num gráfico e destaquei os anos do EV1:
> 
> ...



Eu não afirmo nada de conclusivo sobre isto, mas você está a menosprezar um aspecto:  a regulação que cabe ao Estado, criando leis e regulamentos Os impostos são baixos, mas podiam ser altos, como na Europa. Não se esqueça que ainda há pouco tempo, algumas empresas pretenderam processar o Estado da Califórnia por querer implementar no seu estado regras mais exigentes para a performance energética dos automóveis. Quando não é o interesse geral que prevalece e se atribuem às empresas o mesmo tipo de direitos que se atribuem às pessoas, algo está muito errado.

ver: http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/26/the-cafe-we-could-have-had/ 

Sabe-se que nos EUA - sobretudo com Bush II -  tudo funciona mais ou menos conforme os lobbies que têm mais poder - não são teorias da conspiração - são factos: há um exemplo escandaloso passado no 60 minutes sobre legislação relativa a comparticipação de medicamentos que foi escrita pelo lobby da respectiva indústria.

mais sobre o automóvel eléctrico e a regulação
http://climateprogress.org/2008/03/13/killing-the-electric-car-again-part-1/


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 20:37)

*Ambiente: Promotor da refinaria de Badajoz está a levar em conta indicações das autoridades portuguesas - Ministério*

O Ministério do Ambiente acredita que o promotor da refinaria de petróleo projectada para Badajoz está a ter em conta as indicações das autoridades portuguesas no estudo que está a desenvolver sobre os impactos transfronteiriços da infraestrutura. "O promotor da central está a desenvolver o estudo dos impactos transfronteiriços de acordo com as indicações de Portugal", declarou à agência Lusa o Director-Geral da Agência Portuguesa de Ambiente, António Gonçalves Henriques.
Em Maio, a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente alertou Espanha para a necessidade de avaliar os riscos de contaminação dos solos e recursos hídricos do território português no projecto de construção de uma refinaria de petróleo em Badajoz. No relatório de consulta pública do projecto espanhol, a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) considerou ainda "escassa" a informação das autoridades espanholas sobre a gestão de resíduos do projecto.
Depois de terminado o estudo do promotor espanhol, previsto para final de Agosto, será enviada uma cópia para as autoridades portuguesas, que depois lançarão uma consulta pública. "Será depois lançada uma consulta pública, no mínimo 30 dias úteis, como em qualquer processo de avaliação de impacto ambiental (AIA)", especificou Gonçalves Henriques.
O responsável desdramatizou o facto de o processo de consulta pública estar já a decorrer em Espanha, reafirmarndo que "em Portugal será também conduzido". 
As declarações do Director-geral da APA surgem após uma conferência de imprensa de vários grupos ambientalistas portugueses e espanhóis que hoje apelaram aos governos dos dois países para impedirem a construção da refinaria. No decorrer da conferência de imprensa, Francisco Ferreira, da Quercus, afirmou que a fase de consulta pública do Estudo de Impacte Ambiental da refinaria tem decorrido de "forma irregular", já que "o relatório geral só pode ser consultado em Espanha e em certos sítios e com horários de consulta limitados".
Por outro lado, disse, "não está disponível na Internet, logo, pouco acessível a Portugal, que, como provável receptor dos impactos transfronteiriços, tem o direito de participar". Além de "um problema de falta de transparência e de respeito pela consulta pública", trata-se de uma "clara violação de directivas comunitárias", denunciou Francisco Ferreira, referindo que as associações ambientalistas portuguesas "ponderam associar-se à queixa que os ambientalistas espanhóis já apresentaram à Comissão Europeia".
Depois de realizada a consulta pública em Portugal, uma comissão de avaliação fará o seu relatório para seguir posteriormente para as autoridades espanholas. Gonçalves Henriques considerou ainda que o processo tem sido seguido de perto por Portugal, adiantando que na última semana decorreram duas reuniões entre responsáveis dos dois países, uma delas na passada sexta-feira (dia 11 de Julho) e outra na segunda-feira.
A refinaria Balboa, que poderá tornar-se a décima refinaria de petróleo em Espanha, é um projecto liderado pelo grupo industrial espanhol Alfonso Gallardo e que conta com o apoio da Junta da Extremadura. A instalação da refinaria prevê um investimento total de 1,2 milhões de euros para produzir mais de cinco milhões de toneladas de produtos petrolíferos, metade dos quais gasóleo, estando a facturação anual estimada em mais de 5.700 milhões de euros.
O grupo promotor já entregou o projecto ao ministério espanhol do Ambiente, estando actualmente a decorrer a fase de consulta pública da Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental. Só depois o Governo espanhol irá emitir um parecer onde consta a Declaração de Impacte Ambiental, favorável ou desfavorável à concretização do projecto.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## rbsmr (24 Jul 2008 às 12:15)

Ao menos alguma boa notícia:

"Petróleo ao nível mais baixo das últimas sete semanas 
24.07.2008 - 11h47 AFP
O preço do petróleo “light” cotado na bolsa electrónica de Nova Iorque recuou até aos 123,62 dólares (78,48 euros) o barril, o valor mais baixo das últimas sete semanas, decorrente dos preços elevados dos combustíveis e do abrandamento do consumo na maior economia mundial, os EUA."

Agora vamos ver qual é a reacção das gasolineiras portuguesas


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 11:18)

Já repararam que o conflito na Geórgia Ossétia do Sul e a Russia não está a fazer subir o preço do petróleo... antes pelo o contrário.


----------



## rbsmr (14 Ago 2008 às 17:06)

ACP tem "forte convicção" da existência de uma "possível concertação" de preços entre operadores 
14.08.2008 - 16h27 Lusa
O Automóvel Clube de Portugal (ACP) anunciou hoje, com base numa análise do mercado dos combustíveis, ter "forte convicção" de que existe "uma possível concertação de preços" entre os operadores de mercado.

Da análise que faz da evolução dos preços do gasóleo e da gasolina super 95 octanas, face à evolução da cotação do petróleo e dos produtos refinados nos mercados internacionais, o ACP refere que os ajustamentos relativos às subidas e descidas não são feitos com a celeridade devida.

O ACP afirma que os três principais operadores de mercado - Galp, Repsol e BP - fazem, apesar de serem concorrentes, um ajustamento de preços marcado pela actuação do principal operador de mercado.

"Constata-se que o nível de preços praticados em qualquer estação de serviço dos três operadores é exactamente o mesmo, com diferenças mínimas", ao contrário do que se passa em outros países da União Europeia, refere. Diz também que a frequência com que os preços são actualizados e o montante da actualização "é claramente desigual" no tempo.

Nesse sentido, o ACP diz que a cotação do crude a 19 de Maio e a 28 de Julho deste ano foi praticamente idêntica - em cerca de 80 euros o barril - mas os preços do combustível na bomba foram significativamente diferentes.

Em 19 de Maio, o preço do gasóleo era de 1,358 euros o litro e a 28 de Julho era de 1,417 euros o litro.

Esta diferença traduziu-se "num aumento da margem de comercialização e distribuição de 6 cêntimos o litro nessas mesmas datas", refere o ACP.

Já na gasolina super 95, o ACP diz que se pode tirar "idêntica conclusão", existindo "um acréscimo da margem de 5 cêntimos" por litro.

Face a estes dados, o ACP conclui que "se ganha uma forte convicção da existência de uma possível concertação de preços e de uma evolução assimétrica dos preços dos produtos refinados nos períodos de subida e de descida das cotações do crude".


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2008 às 00:30)

*Petróleo com maior aumento de sempre num só dia: subida superior a 20 dólares*


O Petróleo acaba de registar a maior subida de sempre num só dia: aumentou mais de 20 dólares por barril. Entretanto, GALP, BP e Repsol baixam os preços do combustível. A DECO apela a todos consumidores para não abastecerem as suas viaturas com combustível no próximo sábado.

Em Nova Iorque o light disparou mais de 21 dólares, empurrando o barril para os 126 dólares. 

Em Londres, a referência para o mercado português, o crude cotou acima dos 106 dólares o barril. 

É a reacção dos investidores que consideram que o plano do Governo norte-americano para ajudar o sector financeiro , deverá levar a uma maior procura do "ouro negro". 

*Combustíveis baixaram em Portugal *

Os preços dos combustíveis baixaram nas bombas da BP, a segunda maior petrolífera a operar no mercado português. 

Nas bombas da BP a gasolina de 95 octanas desceu 8 cêntimos, para menos de 1 euro e 40 cêntimos por litro. 

Já o gasóleo baixou quatro cêntimos, para quase 1,258 euros por litro. 

Esta descida aconteceu três dias depois de a GALP, a maior petrolífera a operar em Portugal, ter descido o preço dos combustíveis, com os seus postos de abastecimento a venderem a gasolina 95 octanas a menos três cêntimos, custando o litro agora 1,428 euros, e o gasóleo a menos um cêntimo, ficando-se pelos 1,291 euros . 

A Repsol e a Cepsa vão também descer os preços a partir da meia-noite. 

Nos postos da Repsol a Gasolina de 95 octanas desce três centimos, passando a custar o litro 1,428 euros, enquanto o Gasóleo descerá um cêntimo ficando-se pelos 1,288 euros. 

A Cepsa passa a cobrar pelo litro de Gasolina de 95 octanas 1,392 euros com uma descida de 8,3 cêntimos e o Gasóleo a 1,257 euros, menos quatro cêntimos por litro. 

*DECO convoca protesto para este sábado *

Já tem data o protesto nacional que a DECO pretende seja uma forma de protestar contra o preço dos combustíveis. 

É já no próximo sábado que os consumidores serão desafiados a não abastecerem com combustíveis os seus veículos durante todo o dia. 

Sob o slogan de “Preços dos Combustíveis: Assim não! Sábado 27: Não se esqueça, não abasteça”, a Associação de Defesa dos Consumidores pretende obrigar as petrolíferas a fazer repercutir no preço de venda ao público as reais variações dos preços das matérias-primas. 

A DECO exige que a Autoridade da Concorrência exerça "com eficácia as suas competências de fiscalização e supervisão" do mercado, vigiando permanentemente a evolução dos preços e reprimindo fortemente eventuais práticas restritivas da concorrência. 

O Governo deverá criar uma "estrutura específica de regulação deste sector", com capacidades "efectivas de intervenção" e fomentar o aparecimento de novos operadores no mercado. 

A Associação de Defesa dos Consumidores denuncia aquilo que muitos já disseram, ou seja, que as petrolíferas respondem de imediato ao aumento do petróleo com aumento dos preços dos combustíveis, mas que no caso da descida do petróleo as empresas "mantêm discricionariamente os preços". 

A DECO lembra ainda que três empresas dominam entre si o mercado nacional, "numa verdadeira situação de oligopólio", praticando preços idênticos entre si, o que, na opinião da Associação, demonstra a falta de concorrência do mercado.
Fonte: RTP
2008-09-22 20:45:46


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

Como tudo mudou em tão poucos meses ....



> *Valor mais baixo desde Maio de 2005
> Barril de Brent abaixo da barreira dos 50 dólares
> *20.11.2008 - 13h44 Agências
> O preço do barril de Brent caiu hoje abaixo da barreira dos 50 dólares no mercado de Londres (referência para as importações nacionais), o valor mais baixo desde Maio de 2005, enquanto em Nova Iorque o barril de crude era transaccionado a 51 dólares, pressionado pelos ecos crescentes da crise financeira na economia internacional.
> ...


----------

